# Roman Reigns - Superstar of the Year



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:fuckthis

Roman Reigns over the man that beat The Undertaker's streak & SQUASHED the unsquashable at SummerSlam?!
Roman Reigns over the man who had the biggest title win in years at WM?!
Roman Reigns over the breakout stars of 2014, Ambrose & Rollins?!

Seriously what the hell. Just shows how far WWE will go so they can get fans cheer for The Look.

Do you think Reigns deserves that award?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I's time for you and I to just stop watching. They are going to push him no matter what. It would have been ok if they just made him come back at RR and win. But they just burried D Bryan, Brock Lesnar, Seth Rollins, Undertaker's streak, WM XXX main event and John Cena for this guy. They aren't high on him. It's something at another level. They worship his shit. Can't wait for GFW to start so I can start watching american wrestling again.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



BruceLeGorille said:


> I's time for you and I to just stop watching. They are going to push him no matter what. It would have been ok if they just made him come back at RR and win. But they just burried D Bryan, Brock Lesnar, Seth Rollins, Undertaker's streak, WM XXX main event and John Cena for this guy. They aren't high on him. It's something at another level. They worship his shit. Can't wait for GFW to start so I can start watching american wrestling again.


I haven't watched main roster weekly shows in months, but it still pisses me off.


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

He makes teenage girls wet, mothers wet, he makes a lot of women wet and in this life that's all that matters, 

so yes he is superstar of the year and probably next year too unless he does/ says something sexist, than he may be fucked, or it might make women even more wet,

The day roman cant make women wet is the moment his of our TV's. I hope that day is soon


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I'm guessing you forgot all the titles wins and memorable moments he had this year?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Another Roman Reigns thread.uttahere


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I despise Daniel Bryan as a character, but to overlook him beating half the roster at Wrestlemania is hilarious. These polls aren't rigged at all...


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

It's just a slammy and fanvotes determine the awards- doesn't bother me much. Heels never win these and Reigns has more casual fans than Ambrose. Bryan was MIA for months, else the people would have voted for him like last year.

Cena has worn out his welcome. Reigns was the obvious winner, as much as I disagree. Nothing to get worked up about.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

what has Roman Reigns done notably this year?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



RAVEN said:


> It's just a slammy and fanvotes determine the awards


Obliviously not true. You really think fans would vote Roman over Bryan, Cena & Ambrose? It was obliviously rigged. And why would he be at backstage if he wouldn't have told that he is gonna win and he has to cut a promo there?


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

lol this was wwe's plan to make reigns look relevant instantly after returning from his injury and in preparation for him going into the rumble as a favourite.

stupid. vince cant be anymore a hypocrite on the podcast then he was when he says he listens to the ppl and said no one reach for the brass ring. Ya the brass ring is right there, it just happened to be reserved for reigns with his name engraved.

cm punks podcast pretty much validates that as well.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

No. Not by any means. It should have gone to Brock Lesnar or Daniel Bryan.
It's clear most of these awards were just determined by people voting for those they liked as opposed to those who actually accomplished things or put on noteworthy performances. People didn't vote Seth Rollins for breakout star because hE sOLd OuT and this is REAL LIFE and most definitely not a tv show!
Nothing summed up this shitty ass goofy PG era more than the results of the 2014 Slammies. fpalm

p.s. Santa Banks, if you see this I'm sorry, but you've gotta admit, he wasn't the most deserving guy this year.


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Don't mess with Da Look! :reigns :vince$


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

They wouldn't have called Roman to Raw to not hand him the award. No way in hell Reigns got more votes than Bryan. Everyone else on that list deserved it more.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Lesnar is superstar of the year beating the streak and ending Cena, but WWE is making a new star here 

Superstar of the year , Royal Rumble win, and WWE title win under the lights of wrestlemania that what you getting for the next 6 months from Romain Reigns


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



NastyYaffa said:


> Obliviously not true. You really think fans would vote Roman over Bryan, Cena & Ambrose? It was obliviously rigged. And why would he be at backstage if he wouldn't have told that he is gonna win and he has to cut a promo there?


Reigns generally wins WWE.com polls. Despite me not being a fan, there are many casuals who love him- he did get a huge pop.

And I believe he gets more votes than Ambrose from the casuals anyway.

Cena- yeah he doesn't win everytime, Punk and Bryan have both beaten him in polls before while they were faces. Bryan won last year as well, this year he didn't win coz many people likely forgot about him since he's been MIA so long.

Of course, votes are rigged but even if it wasn't, it's just a Slammy. Doesn't mean anything.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

:maisielol

I didn't watch RAW, he actually won this shit? This fucking company, man.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Bullydully said:


> They wouldn't have called Roman to Raw to not hand him the award. No way in hell Reigns got more votes than Bryan. Everyone else on that list deserved it more.


Exactly.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I don't want to ever have another WWE apologist tell me that the voting on these things isn't rigged. If this doesn't confirm it for you, then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



NastyYaffa said:


> Obliviously not true. You really think fans would vote Roman over Bryan, Cena & Ambrose? It was obliviously rigged. And why would he be at backstage if he wouldn't have told that he is gonna win and he has to cut a promo there?


Vince probably just voted Reigns over and over and over again. 


Oh and I'm sure horny women everywhere voted for him.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Cena won the award while Punk was champion for literally every day of the year. Kayfabe or shoot, it's all the same. It can be validation for a superstar who has genuinely had the best year, or it can serve into WWE's booking strategy. WWE will manipulate how they see fit and fans won't always vote for credibility. 

The Slammy's are what they are; a largely meaningless presentation WWE can utilize when it plays into their interests. Bryan's SOTY win was forgotten by the company almost immediately, but you can bank on WWE bringing up Reigns "achievement" for weeks and months to come, in every segment remotely related to the man. 

It's a hilarious outcome, no doubt, but just accept it for what it is - a marketing tool.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



BruceLeGorille said:


> I's time for you and I to just stop watching. They are going to push him no matter what. It would have been ok if they just made him come back at RR and win. But *they just burried D Bryan, Brock Lesnar, Seth Rollins, Undertaker's streak, WM XXX main event and John Cena for this guy. They aren't high on him. It's something at another level. They worship his shit. *Can't wait for GFW to start so I can start watching american wrestling again.


This 100000000x.



Lastier said:


> I'm guessing you forgot all the titles wins and memorable moments he had this year?


Well, let's see...

Won the RR14, main evented WM30 and won the titles just after beating the Undertaker's Streak, had the hottest feud of the year...

Not bad Roan :reigns



Duke Silver said:


> Cena won the award while Punk was champion for literally every day of the year. Kayfabe or shoot, it's all the same. It can be validation for a superstar who has genuinely had the best year, or it can serve into WWE's booking strategy. WWE will manipulate how they see fit and fans won't always vote for credibility.
> 
> The Slammy's are what they are; a largely meaningless presentation WWE can utilize when it plays into their interests. Bryan's SOTY win was forgotten by the company almost immediately, but you can bank on WWE bringing up Reigns "achievement" for weeks and months to come, in every segment remotely related to the man.
> 
> It's a hilarious outcome, no doubt, but just accept it for what it is - a marketing tool.


That's the problem for me. We all know they don't really mean much cause votes are rigged, but when they are gonna push this "accomplishment" in your face as if he really is better/more outstanding than the others... And talking about that brass ring :lmao Like someone had beaten his sorry ass a la Bryan/Authority and he had to overcome some fucking odds :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

This WM season is gonna be entertaining as far as the threads in this forum goes.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I think some of the slammys are genuine fan votes but this decision sums up how they are rigged. How Ambrose can win breakout star whilst being in the same category as Reigns then lose the superstar one is ridiculous and just shows it's rigged.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Same reason why Dean won breakout star when both that and SOTY should have been Seth's. 

But shit happens and it's a fake ass award at the end of the day :lol


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I was saying to me"It must go to Lesnar or Rollins" but when I heard that duck face name,I laught pretty hard. What a retarded fucking company. And people say"Oh no,he's over naturally".In the next 6 months he's going to be shoved in our troats because Vince has crap in his head and is obcessed with the fucking look.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

bama4

If this is how upset people are going to get over Reigns winning a measly Slammy (_which means fuck all_), then this place is going to meltdown huge when he gets the title and It's not _if_, it's when. 

Slammys started as a joke and it's still a joke. Save your energy for later, you're gonna need it.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

roman reigns ticks every damn box wwe looks for - young,handsome,very marketable,screen presence,tall,muscular,over with the fans

the sooner people accept he is the next guy the easier it will be for you


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I just laughed. The hypocrisy of Vince McMahon and his BS Brass Ring talk on his podcast, a guy doesn't grab it, it's handed to him. It doesn't matter how better you are, if Vince doesn't like the "look" then you're screwed. It's clear as day that Reigns is going to be "The Guy", he mentioned the "Brass Ring" himself. 

He's the one guy that hasn't stood out to me since The Shield's break up, he hasn't had 1 notably great match "ON HIS OWN" not with The Shield outside of his match with Orton, it was a good match but overall he's stayed the same.. "The One Man Shield" Roman Reigns was the last guy on that list of guys that deserved to win that award. I seriously hope he has what it takes to be "The Golden Boy". Good luck to him but undeserved.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I think this all but confirms they are pushing Roman for Wrestle-Mania XXXI, no matter what happens now. This is my cue to stop watching (I'd pretty much given up one Bryan got stripped anyway) 

I think the growing dislike towards him has pushed Vince into 'stubborn' mode. This is the same thing that happened with the Cena backlash in 05/06. 

Once Vince enters stubborn mode, there is literally* nothing *anyone can do.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Nicole Queen said:


> That's the problem for me. We all know they don't really mean much cause votes are rigged, but when they are gonna push this "accomplishment" in your face as if he really is better/more outstanding than the others... And talking about that brass ring :lmao Like someone had beaten his sorry ass a la Bryan/Authority and he had to overcome some fucking odds :lmao


On the bright side, we can all sit back and watch as WWE force-feed another golden-boy into apathy. Over-compensation, such as this, will build until resentment spills over. Not that it will change anything. Enough of the audience will latch onto Reigns to validate WWE's decision.

That said, WWE should be careful with how they proceed. If Reigns wins SOTY, RR15, and the WWEWHC in the main-event of WM31, all within the next 6 months - after a 6 month absence, coupled with the "fact" that he's not particularly good in any area; Reigns will be a made-man, but much more in the vein of John Cena than Stone Cold [strictly speaking fan perception]. 

If WWE are happy with continuing the trend of a vocal percentage of the audience resenting their top attraction for the next decade, fair play. If not, they might want to consider scaling back a little. Reigns can be the top guy, but forcing the hand could hurt almost as much as it helps.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

What a joke, Bork or Bryan should have won.

Sadly it seems WWE is still intent on pushing this talentless hack.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

People still taking the slammies seriously :lel 

Sure in kayfabe terms both Lesnar & Bryan shit all over him but again the award doesn't mean much and literally is just a case of favoritism at the time of voting. Nothing to get worked up over.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Slammy Awards don't mean a damn thing but Reigns winning was still a joke. He hasn't done a single thing of note this year AND he has been gone for months.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Lol if anyone stops watching for a Slammy :lmao


WF threads will be hilarious once he actually wins the title despite everyone knowing it months in advance.


----------



## bill141 (Oct 8, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

what has Roman Reigns done notably this year?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

What a joke :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I'ma fan of Reigns but lol.

and people still don't think the votes aren't rigged?

"but Jericho said on his podcast!" 

:jordan4


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



bill141 said:


> what has Roman Reigns done notably this year?


Well... He has the look :reigns


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Weren't all the winners on the show set up by some sort of on screen story that followed. It was obvious from the opening when seth accepted the sting award that the show votes are fixed to progress the story in the way they want. By making it a fan vote it leaves all the decisions up in the air. You really can't say a winner is wrong when it's a "fan vote". I didn't vote, I'm not the kind of fan that does though. Most will vote for their favorites over what's right, seth and brock never had a chance as heels. Roman is going to be very popular on this board the next coming months. I'm going to enjoy it. The Reigns bashing is what made me start posting up here in the first place. I for one hope the man succeeds as a face or heel, some people have completely written him off and their minds will never be changed. He looked like a star out there, given the right materials he'll continue to grow


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



p862011 said:


> roman reigns ticks every damn box wwe looks for - young,handsome,very marketable,screen presence,tall,muscular,over with the fans
> 
> the sooner people accept he is the next guy the easier it will be for you


OK. *converts to Reigns fan*

:ti



septurum said:


> Slammy Awards don't mean a damn thing but Reigns winning was still a joke. He hasn't done a single thing of note this year AND he has been gone for months.


100000x.



NastyYaffa said:


> Well... He has the look :reigns


It's called DA LOOK


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



bill141 said:


> what has Roman Reigns done notably this year?



Well idk man, he's looked really strong though :vince3


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



QuietInRealLife said:


> I think this all but confirms they are pushing Roman for Wrestle-Mania XXXI, no matter what happens now. This is my cue to stop watching (I'd pretty much given up one Bryan got stripped anyway)
> 
> I think the growing dislike towards him has pushed Vince into 'stubborn' mode. This is the same thing that happened with the Cena backlash in 05/06.
> 
> Once Vince enters stubborn mode, there is literally* nothing *anyone can do.


The worst part is their on his nuts because the casuals like him, What's going to happen when Hollywood comes knocking ? His going to drop wwe like a bad habbit,

Their better served backing multiple horses, Push all 3 shield guys, You still have cena, orton, bray, many others, atleast if /one guy leaves /takes time off/ gets injured/ ect they'll have other guys to fall back on, 

pushing one guy and giving him the world is such a short sighted move and recipe for disaster


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I don't dislike Reigns. I don't dislike his character either. 

I dislike the fact that the company is using Reigns to stick it to the fans as well as the rest of their roster. I dislike the fact that Reigns is essentially a symbol of what happens when Vince decides alone, without any regard for the quality of product that a certain guy is the guy while completely shitting on others in the same company - as well as the fans. We've seen this happen before and we'll keep seeing it. 

Also, since Punk and Vince's podcasts, I just haven't had the motivation to watch the show anymore and with each passing episode it lessens even more. It's a pity that nepotism and favoritism has completely hijacked wrestling. 

I know there are moments they give us that make the fans happy, but it's done so reluctantly and only like 1 out of 10 times, that it's starting to get to the point where that 1 emotional high is no longer worth the other 9 slaps to the face.

This was by far and away Seth Rollins' year. The guy that curb stomped pretty much everyone to hell and was by far and away the biggest heel in the company, despite not getting 1/10th the booking he deserved.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

it's the Slammy's. Who cares.

Don't worry. Reigns won't get any votes in the Observer awards.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Slammy Award is a joke. you don't even have to be a talented wrestler to win the superstar of the year award. Roman Reigns can't wrestle, can't talk, can't act but he won.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Most surprising thing is that Randy Orton wasn't even nominated. He and Seth Rollins have carried Raw this year IMO.

Reings didn't deserve it but what you can do when fans makes decisions?


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Well...there was that one time he threw a cinderblock? I have no real problem with him but my God does everything about him feel so forced. And it's really through no fault of his own.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

if i was Rollins i would probably do a Stone Cold style quit now. 

Forever.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Die Rollins Die, should become a thing.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Ryu Hayabusa said:


> Well...there was that one time he threw a cinderblock? I have no real problem with him but my God does everything about him feel so forced. And it's really through no fault of his own.


He needs more time. I mean least with Cena and Batista it felt natural when they got the push in 2005. Here its like well this is the last guy Vince is going to pick before he likely steps down or retires so they gotta force it big time so hes on top.


----------



## Ambrosity (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I actually felt to turn off Raw when I heard it, after that the only reason I was still watching was because I thought Lesnar was booked


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

If we're talking who SHOULD have won as far as kayfabe goes then it really should have been Rollins or Lesnar.

If it was a legit popularity vote than I think it's safe to say Cena or Bryan would have won.

Making Reigns pretty much the worst choice from either direction. Not that it matters, I just think it's funny.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Another Roman Reigns thread.uttahere


Over a Slammy. But if a favorite had won, there wouldn't be half this much anger. He won and it'll most likely be forgotten by the WWE in two weeks time. Roman deserves his moments too and I'm happy for him. 

If him winning a Slammy is causing this much grief, maybe some should make good on their promises not to watch WWE going forward. Last night was just a taste. He's most likely winning the Rumble and then it's on to Mania, two greater accomplishments than a Slammy.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



gaz0301 said:


> I think some of the slammys are genuine fan votes but this decision sums up how they are rigged. How Ambrose can win breakout star whilst being in the same category as Reigns then lose the superstar one is ridiculous and just shows it's rigged.


Re-read your own post. Can you not see your own bias here? You're claiming that Reigns beating Ambrose for Superstar of the Year is rigged because Ambrose beat Reigns for Breakout Star of The Year. By that same logic maybe Breakout Star of the Year was rigged for Ambrose. But, no that can't happen right?


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Bullydully said:


> They wouldn't have called Roman to Raw to not hand him the award. No way in hell Reigns got more votes than Bryan. Everyone else on that list deserved it more.


Think about it like the Heisman. All the candidates for the award are there in case they win.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Im just happy the Bellas didn't win DOTY.

Lesnar should've won SOTY but their is nothing we could do about it.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Hey, I totally believed these polls weren't rigged based on what wrestlers have said in interviews(interviews where the wrestler is out of character) but this is a fucking joke. 

There is no way the general audience would vote for Reigns over Cena, especially as Reigns hasn't been on tv for a while so will have been forgotton a little.

Lesnar should have won hands down. Beat the streak and destroyed Cena. Bryan should have been second for beating HHH, Orton and Batista in one night at Mania. 

What has Reigns done of any note other than eliminate people from the Rumble? He's done nothing since the Shield ended and both Ambrose and Rollins deserve it more over him.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Have any superstars ever said it's rigged? How can Ambrose when breakout star and then Reigns win SOTY?

How dumb do they think we are?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



The Nutcracker said:


> Over a Slammy. But if a favorite had won, there wouldn't be half this much anger. He won and it'll most likely be forgotten by the WWE in two weeks time. Roman deserves his moments too and I'm happy for him.
> 
> If him winning a Slammy is causing this much grief, maybe some should make good on their promises not to watch WWE going forward. Last night was just a taste. He's most likely winning the Rumble and then it's on to Mania, two greater accomplishments than a Slammy.


Fuck Lesnar he showed up for a couple of Raws and worked a few matches. He wasn't ''Superstar of the year'' by any stretch in kayfabe or reality. If you don't work at least half the year you shouldn't be fucking eligible. 

Anyways ''Performer of the year'' was Rollins and it isn't even close. The guy has just been so fucking consistent week in and out to the point where all his detractors had to say to criticize him was ''I don't like his voice or his laugh'' :lol 

He nailed it. Fuck WWE's awards they're worthless and fake anyways. Roman Reigns just happened to be backstage in case he won  No you told him he'd be picking up that award regardless of the voting. 

Ambrose and Reigns had good years. Neither were anywhere near as consistently good as Rollins either in the ring or on the mic though. Ambrose has a lot of talent in that department but he's been all over the place at times. 

Rollins is actually ready to be a champion tomorrow.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Lesnar shows up twice a year
Bryan has been gone for half a year
Not Cena again

So it leaves us Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose and Reigns is the most popular one of these 3.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

This easily should've went to Rollins for the year he's had. I'm not going to count a part-time wrestler like Brock Lesnar despite his accomplishments this year. 

They have done a really good job of elevating Rollins, he's improved over time, is entertaining to watch.

He may not be the best on the microphone, but even then you can tell he's trying his absolute best.

I like Roman Reigns a little bit, but Superstar of the year? Not by a longshot.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Reigns had a very meh year other than the Rumble (though I'm pissed Kane's record was broken). Reigns doesn't have 10% the mic talent of the Rock but he just has "da look." He can't wrestle more than a few minutes without getting totally winded, and he needs to be carried.

Oh and the "superman" punch is one of the dumbest moves in the history of sports entertainment.

I freaking can't stand how predictable everything has become the last few years. We all know who is going to win the RR and main event WM for like 3 years in a row. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

*It's quite interesting that voting wasn't rigged last year when Bryan won, however it is when Reigns wins despite having OBVIOUS and overwhelming fan support :wee-bey. When will you people accept that casuals are always greater than smarks? You're a minority, deal with it.*


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

:lmao This is the biggest proof slammys are scripted. There's no way Reigns could get more votes than Bryan.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I wonder how are the wrestlers reacting to this obviously undeserved rub to Reigns backstage. People like Ziggler, Rollins, Ambrose and Wyatt have been working their asses off to make WWE watchable, and yet they give it to one of the reasons WWE is going down ?

Great.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Marrakesh said:


> Fuck Lesnar he showed up for a couple of Raws and worked a few matches. He wasn't ''Superstar of the year'' by any stretch in kayfabe or reality. If you don't work at least half the year you shouldn't be fucking eligible.
> 
> Anyways ''Performer of the year'' was Rollins and it isn't even close. The guy has just been so fucking consistent week in and out to the point where all his detractors had to say to criticize him was ''I don't like his voice or his laugh'' :lol
> 
> ...


I honestly don't care if Roman deserved a fan voted/rigged award. I'm just glad one of my favorites got it. If this were a legitimate award and meant something beyond the next few weeks, I'd get the anger that some have expressed. But if it were rigged, then all the others were too including the wins for Ambrose and Rollins. And if the fans voted, then the universe spoke. 

In the absence of Daniel Bryan on the roster, Rollins is arguably the best wrestler on the roster. Roman getting a Slammy doesn't change that. I'm sure he'll be champion. Reigns possibly getting the title first doesn't close doors for anyone else.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Santa Banks said:


> *It's quite interesting that voting wasn't rigged last year when Bryan won, however it is when Reigns wins despite having OBVIOUS and overwhelming fan support :wee-bey. When will you people accept that casuals are always greater than smarks? You're a minority, deal with it.*


I don't think Reigns has half the support that Bryan had last year. 90% of Reigns supporters are women. :agree:

Bryan's run was extremely predictable (like how we all knew there would be a triple threat match and all), but DB is an amazing wrestler. Reigns is garbage who has a fraction of talent compared to Rollins and Ambrose.

Even if it wasn't so predictable, Reigns winning RR and WM31 would be a big slap in the face to fans. He's just not THAT good.

He needs to work on both wrestling and his acting. It's not even funny.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Santa Banks said:


> *It's quite interesting that voting wasn't rigged last year when Bryan won, however it is when Reigns wins despite having OBVIOUS and overwhelming fan support :wee-bey. When will you people accept that casuals are always greater than smarks? You're a minority, deal with it.*


I don't get why some really believe that the message boards are a reflection on how folks about Reigns. If you check the comment section about any performer (wrestler, performer, athlete, etc), it's filled with nothing but nastiness. But yet they've got folks holding it down for them. 

Reigns has mainstream appeal. He was just name dropped by Jon Stewart last week. Of course, the WWE is backing him. Is he the most talented on the current roster? No. But even the most talented are asking for spare change on a street corner.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

There can't be a way he was actually voted Superstar of the year, can it? It had to have been rigged.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



PraXitude said:


> I don't think Reigns has half the support that Bryan had last year. 90% of Reigns supporters are women. :agree:
> 
> Bryan's run was extremely predictable (like how we all knew there would be a triple threat match and all), but DB is an amazing wrestler. Reigns is garbage who has a fraction of talent compared to Rollins and Ambrose.
> 
> ...


*So you just pulled a number out of your ass to prove your non existent point. I can name 5 males on this site that are Reigns fans: Cookiepuss, ABrown, Ratman, myself, Chris JeriGOAT. You've already lost.

Keep calling Reigns garbage all you want and it still won't be true. He's made vast improvements in his speaking ability in his absence, while Daniel Bryan has only regressed and shown heavy reliance on the YES! chant.

Now I'm waiting for the "WAAA RIGGED" threads about Ziggler winning Twitter user of the year, Orton winning hashtag of the year, Ambrose winning breakout Superstar of the year, and The Shield winning faction of the year. Oh wait, those weren't rigged because you agreed with them. ut*


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I Think seth rollins or Brock Lesnar should've been superstar of the year. Rollins had a great year.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Bray Wyatt should be in Roman Reigns spot right now.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

The votes are rigged though. It made sense for them to give the award to Reigns who will most likely be returning soon as it keeps up his momentum. Giving the award to Bryan would be a waste of time as he isn't going to be back for a while and will be incredibly over upon his return no matter what. Giving it to Lesnar would be an even bigger waste of time as he is hardly ever on the show. I don't particularly like Reigns but giving him the award makes the most sense from WWE's perspective.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Santa Banks said:


> *Keep calling Reigns garbage all you want and it still won't be true. He's made vast improvements in his speaking ability in his absence, while Daniel Bryan has only regressed and shown heavy reliance on the YES! chant.
> *


Lol i like your posts but cmon when Bryan will return nobody will remember about your samoan garbage. 

:fact

Also Roman is the shittiest guy i ever saw in my entire life at playing a badass gimmick. Pure trash.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Except from beating Orton, I have no idea what Reigns has done this year lol


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Santa Banks said:


> *So you just pulled a number out of your ass to prove your non existent point. I can name 5 males on this site that are Reigns fans: Cookiepuss, ABrown, Ratman, myself, Chris JeriGOAT. You've already lost.
> 
> Keep calling Reigns garbage all you want and it still won't be true. He's made vast improvements in his speaking ability in his absence, while Daniel Bryan has only regressed and shown heavy reliance on the YES! chant.
> 
> Now I'm waiting for the "WAAA RIGGED" threads about Ziggler winning Twitter user of the year, Orton winning hashtag of the year, Ambrose winning breakout Superstar of the year, and The Shield winning faction of the year. Oh wait, those weren't rigged because you agreed with them. ut*



Your a _guy_? I thought you were a black woman in love w/ Roman Reigns


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Wait, do people think those votes are real? Seth tipped the hand, there are no votes - the winners are pre-determined.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Xderby said:


> if i was Rollins i would probably do a Stone Cold style quit now.
> 
> Forever.




Lol yeah quitting over a Slammy makes sense :lol


I don't get so much rage from everyone over a meaningless trophy.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

He won because he has DA LERK GUD DAMNGINT


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I'll let you in on a secret. No one does.
No, not even his fans.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



RCSheppy said:


> Bray Wyatt should be in Roman Reigns spot right now.


Bray was hot for the better part of the year. It's not as if he didn't have his moment. 

I do want a Reigns/Wyatt feud if and when Bray gets rehabilitated.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Xderby said:


> Lol i like your posts but cmon when Bryan will return nobody will remember about your samoan garbage.
> 
> :fact
> 
> Also Roman is the shittiest guy i ever saw in my entire life at playing a badass gimmick. Pure trash.


*The "ROMAN REIGNS" chants engulfing the arena beg to differ. Quite strange that I heard nothing but masculine voices when his fanbase is apparently 90% women :hmm*


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Like it or not, Reigns will be booked as the "Superstar of the Year" *next year.*

The idea that he's accomplished more *this year* than Bryan, Lesnar, or Rollins is just ridiculous.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Cydewonder said:


> Your a _guy_? I thought you were a black woman in love w/ Roman Reigns


I thought that too...



Must be something about the way he comes across on the internet.

*I think it's the BOLD LETTERS* or the flashy sigs


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I don't think the WWE has been hell bent on pushing someone this much since..Hulk Hogan...yeah I said it, not even Austin, Rock or Cena were this favorable when they debuted to be face of the company..let's just try and enjoy the next 10 years, and watch for the good wrestlers that just put on good matches. 
Oh, and Fuck every single fan who thinks "this guy is so great because he's such a draw", many wrestlers could have been "huge draws" if the machine had backed him, so anytime someone brings up "drawing ability" to evaluate a greater wrestler, and I'll fucking punch them in the neck.. memorable matches >>> fucking drawing ability due to the machine shoving someone on the screen all the time.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Santa Banks said:


> *The "ROMAN REIGNS" chants engulfing the arena beg to differ. Quite strange that I heard nothing but masculine voices when his fanbase is apparently 90% women :hmm*


Oh even the reaction in your imagination is nothing compared to this 






Or other 1000 Bryan Segments. 

Again, :fact

And if you are that stupid to think that "the chant is over" then, well,the only thing over in Roman is DA LOOK.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

While I'm not as vs. Reigns being the next big thing as others are still think that he shouldn't have been superstar of the year.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

What's the big deal? A worked award is being used to promote their guy. Seemed to work but they have to know it won't last unless his ring work greatly improves. Modern crowds don't put up with the E's crap any more. I heard a brief second of boos when Reigns appeared last night and it can grow if not careful.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Reigns was going to be the next big thing anyway and he's over so it's not surprising.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Triple Ho Ho Ho. said:


> Reigns was going to be the next big thing anyway and he's over so it's not surprising.


WWE think he will be the next big thing. They've thought that about a lot of guys.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



> Orton winning hashtag of the year


I don't care if it was rigged Orton deserved at LEAST one slammy :draper2


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I doubt anyone will acknowledge this because it doesn't fit the hate on Reigns agenda but voting started on Saturday so they would've had an idea of who to have there and how to plan segments. Also Reigns wins pretty much every WWE.com poll but I'm guessing they rigged "best hair" to get him over too


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Duke Silver said:


> If WWE are happy with continuing the trend of a vocal percentage of the audience resenting their top attraction for the next decade, fair play. If not, they might want to consider scaling back a little. Reigns can be the top guy, but forcing the hand could hurt almost as much as it helps.


Couldn't have said it better.

The worst thing is I don't even think Reigns is ready yet. Cena was more ready than he was when he got his main event push. What sort of singles career has Roman Reigns had to justify him going straight to the top?

They should be building him more carefully instead of Vince going 'LOOK LOOK HE'S GOT THE LOOK PUSH HIM NOW'.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I was disappointed to see Reigns win it, but I wasn't surprised.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

What's mildly amusing is that most of the same people objecting to this are the same people who for years have complained about WWE not creating main event players in their young talent. Now that some effort is being put into building said talent as top attractions, especially in Reigns, people still find a reason to complain. Most of you geeks don't even know what the fuck you want. :duck


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

The fact that they are manipulating everything to make Roman Reigns looks like the next big thing, when in the early year they try anything to stop Bryan's push -losing multiple times, joining Wyatt Family, not being in the Rumble- simply disgust me.

But hey, it's WWE, and they need to make him look really strong, and Vince hears the fans. :vince5


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Kamaria said:


> Couldn't have said it better.
> 
> The worst thing is I don't even think Reigns is ready yet. Cena was more ready than he was when he got his main event push. What sort of singles career has Roman Reigns had to justify him going straight to the top?


Same could be said for Batista.

But really, other than breaking Kane's Rumble record what has he done to justify this? Could care less about Bryan but him topping Lesnar? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Marv95 said:


> Same could be said for Batista.


Batista can cut a promo tho.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



JINGLE BELLAS said:


> What's mildly amusing is that most of the same people objecting to this are the same people who for years have complained about WWE not creating main event players in their young talent. Now that some effort is being put into building said talent as top attractions, especially in Reigns, people still find a reason to complain. Most of you geeks don't even know what the fuck you want. :duck


*Rare footage of me agreeing with Callisto.*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

making a big deal about slammys (Reigns, Team Cena vs Team Authority, & AJ Lee)?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

No, he shouldn't have been superstar of the year, however...

He was, and whether you like it or not his rise is a-coming like a freight train, and you better BELIEVE THAT, mother fuckers.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Marv95 said:


> Same could be said for Batista.
> 
> But really, other than breaking Kane's Rumble record what has he done to justify this? Could care less about Bryan but him topping Lesnar? Are you kidding me?


1. Most Royal Rumble eliminations
2. Beat CM Punk
3. Beat Orton
4. Beat Rollins


And nothing else really.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



JINGLE BELLAS said:


> What's mildly amusing is that most of the same people objecting to this are the same people who for years have complained about WWE not creating main event players in their young talent. Now that some effort is being put into building said talent as top attractions, especially in Reigns, people still find a reason to complain. Most of you geeks don't even know what the fuck you want. :duck


You see,the thing is fans (we include normal people not only teenage girls and kids) want new stars but i think most would want on the top someone who is enjoyable in the ring,cant cut a promo,have charisma. You see,someone like Ambrose ! 
Instead what we got ?

THIS "BADASS",DAA LOOK HIMSELF










Not everyone must enjoy the WWE fetish with big hot samoans 

BELAAAEE DAT


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

This is exactly the type of stunt they'd pull. I laughed SO hard when I read that he won, it didn't surprise me at all. The lengths they'll go to suck this guys dick is unreal. Yeah, superstar of the year over the guy who broke the fucking Streak and won the title from Cena in the biggest main event squash ever. :ti


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Xderby said:


> Batista can cut a promo tho.


Telling his Evolution comrades to "chill out" right before his superpush was nothing special.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

There are so many fucking delusional idiots on here talking about "what the fans want", have you heard the fucking reactions the man gets you cretinous dullards, or do you just refuse to acknowledge them in order to fuel your bullshit? YOU are the ones in the minority with your hatred of him, so stop talking about "what the fans want" when really you're in the small minority in regards to your feelings towards him.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

dp :dance


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



JINGLE BELLAS said:


> What's mildly amusing is that most of the same people objecting to this are the same people who for years have complained about WWE not creating main event players in their young talent. Now that some effort is being put into building said talent as top attractions, especially in Reigns, people still find a reason to complain. Most of you geeks don't even know what the fuck you want. :duck


Doesn't mean we have to accept any old scrub that they want to head the next generation. And it's no surprise that most of us WANT AMBROSE. Plus or minor a few who root for that loser, Ziggler.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I doubt anyone will acknowledge this because it doesn't fit the hate on Reigns agenda but voting started on Saturday so they would've had an idea of who to have there and how to plan segments. Also Reigns wins pretty much every WWE.com poll but I'm guessing they rigged "best hair" to get him over too


Roman Reigns is over. There's no denying that and I'm not about to delude myself with mental gymnastics. It is what it is. But Ambrose is over as Reigns and he didn't have to break a Royal Rumble record, a SS record or be presented as a God and given title shots to make it as far as he has. They are also clearly pushing him down the card and not presenting him on the same level as they are Reigns despite him selling more merchandise, more PPVs and being the better talent. 

Denying that Roman is over and popular IS foolish. But Dean has still done more while being given less and the WWE should still be going with him as the guy. It really does come down to Roman having..... DA LOOK.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

What a farce. How does Ambrose win breakthrough star of the year, when he was competing with superstar of the year as well?

Also even makes it more apparent, that he makes his live comeback when he magically wins a Slammy. 

Can't believe they've buried the accomplishment of ending the streak and squashing John Cena for a poor mans Lex Luger. fpalm


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> * I doubt anyone will acknowledge this because it doesn't fit the hate on Reigns agenda* but voting started on Saturday so they would've had an idea of who to have there and how to plan segments. Also Reigns wins pretty much every WWE.com poll but I'm guessing they rigged "best hair" to get him over too


Called it. 

For the record I'm a Reigns fan and I would've voted for literally anybody on that list over Reigns except Ambrose.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

And life goes on. Reigns didn't deserve it but it was clear as day what WWE wanted to do with this award; use it as a prop to get Reigns' momentum back on track as his return date comes ever closer, just in time to win the RR and win the belt at WM 31. I don't think there's any denying of that :fact anymore.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Wow, i thought people liked reigns and thought he was a badass. When did this hate bandwagon begin, and why?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Xderby said:


> You see,the thing is fans (we include normal people not only teenage girls and kids) want new stars but i think most would want on the top someone who is enjoyable in the ring,cant cut a promo,have charisma. You see,someone like Ambrose !
> Instead what we got ?
> 
> THIS "BADASS",DAA LOOK HIMSELF
> ...


I'm not a teenager, "normal" and like Reigns. Ambrose, Rollins, Ziggler, Mizdow, Bryan and Bray are some of my other favorites. Not everyone is just fixed on one personal favorite and damn the rest of the roster. There are those of all demographics who like Reigns and don't have a deep hatred for him. A lot of folks swore that Reigns wouldn't be able to exist outside of the Shield, but he's doing just fine and the crowds have not turned on him as has been predicted. 

As for Ambrose, the fall was all about him and he got Slammy's last night. Reigns' rise isn't stopping others from getting their shine. But using your argument, not everyone is an Ambrose fan to the point the entire product should fall on his shoulders. There are actually those who don't care for "DAGAWDAmbrose". 

I think the current roster presents something different for fans.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

"Believe That" has become such a heel phrase on this forum lmao


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Honestly, Cena is 100x better than this guy, and I don't even like Cena much. If Reigns gets Cena like backing and we are stuck with him as the face of the company for years.... I see WWE going out of business. Cena can still do a decent promo every now and then, though normally he phones it in. Reigns... just can't work the mic at all. 

It is a sad to realize that we may one day miss John Cena as face of the company :faint:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Big Bird said:


> Doesn't mean we have to accept any old scrub that they want to head the next generation. And it's no surprise that most of us WANT AMBROSE. Plus or minor a few who root for that loser, Ziggler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if all of that is true it has 0 bearing on the validity or lack thereof of a fan vote. Casuals won't factor in any of that when they vote and haven't with the last 857 polls Reigns has won.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

There's no way he should have been Superstar of the Year. What the heck did he accomplish this year that made him deserve that award? Even Cena was more interesting this year than Roman. But whatever, Vince and the casuals have spoken.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

I didnt dislike Roman until now

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> Wow, i thought people liked reigns and thought he was a badass. When did this hate bandwagon begin, and why?


Do you watch with your eyes closed and ears plugged? It's pretty easy to... wait a minute, just read your username :ti


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Listening to Wade Keller's post-Raw analysis. Completely dumbfounded over Reigns winning superstar of the year; says most people either voted for Bryan or Cena.

Anyway, he thinks Reigns is turning heel. He says WWE is seeing signs that it's not working for Reigns as a babyface and they're going to go the Batista route where he's made to look like the "chosen one" on purpose to piss off Daniel Bryan supporters.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

It's always funny when someone says Bryan would only get the smarks vote but he has the entire crowd cheering for him whenever he is around.

Reigjs is over and somewhat popular, Ambrose got as big as a reaction when he appeared. Some people are overhyping and underplaying his reaction last night. Anyone objective knows he didn't deserve the award. I think it's rigged but I know a small minority would think otherwise. Bryan has been out for a while but so has Reigns and Lesnar. DB is the most popular one among them and was Raw GM just recently, no way he'd lose.

Handing him the award is a great way to have him come back and get hot. They could actually make him ready for the title by doing one thing, turning him heel. Have him be cocky now that he has this award. He isn't ready as a face but would as a heel.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



The Nutcracker said:


> I'm not a teenager, "normal" and like Reigns. Ambrose, Rollins, Ziggler, Mizdow, Bryan and Bray are some of my other favorites. Not everyone is just fixed on one personal favorite and damn the rest of the roster. There are those of all demographics who like Reigns and don't have a deep hatred for him. A lot of folks swore that Reigns wouldn't be able to exist outside of the Shield, but he's doing just fine and the crowds have not turned on him as has been predicted.
> 
> As for Ambrose, the fall was all about him and he got Slammy's last night. Reigns' rise isn't stopping others from getting their shine. But using your argument, not everyone is an Ambrose fan to the point the entire product should fall on his shoulders. There are actually those who don't care for "DAGAWDAmbrose".
> 
> I think the current roster presents something different for fans.


Oh you are right,but,personally i would prefer that the guy who will be in the main event for other 10 years would be a bit more "interesting". I think that Roman have potential.But,BUT THERE IS NO FUCKING WAY he should be on the top now. I PERSONALLY would not like someone who gets boring after 2 weeks,thats Reigns , i was a big fan of the shield but i didnt give a fu.. about him from the split. He dosn't have a character,he is pretty bad in the ring(a powerhouse with 0 "power"moves),he dosn't even TRY to do something unique or original. Atleast Cena in the RA era was unique(cheesy,but unique and entertaining) and was trying his best.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Y2Joe said:


> Listening to Wade Keller's post-Raw analysis. Completely dumbfounded over Reigns winning superstar of the year; *says most people either voted for Bryan or Cena.*
> 
> Anyway, he thinks Reigns is turning heel. *He says WWE is seeing signs that it's not working for Reigns as a babyface and they're going to go the Batista route where he's made to look like the "chosen one" on purpose to piss off Daniel Bryan supporters.*


Did he source both of those statements? I'd be interested in hearing that piece.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Xderby said:


> Oh you are right,but,personally i would prefer that the guy who will be in the main event for other 10 years would be a bit more "interesting". I think that Roman have potential.But,BUT THERE IS NO FUCKING WAY he should be on the top now. I PERSONALLY would not like someone who gets boring after 2 weeks,thats Reigns , i was a big fan of the shield but i didnt give a fu.. about him from the split. He dosn't have a character,he is pretty bad in the ring(a powerhouse with 0 "power"moves),he dosn't even TRY to do something unique or original. Atleast Cena in the RA era was unique(cheesy,but unique and entertaining) and was trying his best.


I can respect that and agree on some points. I do think Reigns is trying though. He does have the brass ring but he's taking acting lessons. Some wouldn't try if they had it made. 

As for the main event scene for the next 10 years, I want an AE throwback. Taker, Rock, Angle, Austin, HHH, Foley and Jericho shared the same space. That could easily be done with Reigns, Rollins, Ambrose, Wyatt and Bryan. I like Reigns, but there's no appeal in him being Cena 2.0 in terms of being the same character for endless years and making it impossible for the next wrestler to get their moment.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Superstar of the year Slammy is rigged. Daniel Bryan winning it was rigged. It was a mistake made by WWE. They gave it as a con,solation prize, thinking it would stop people wanting him as champion. It didn't.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Wouldn't it be illegal for them to claim it's legit and then rig it? Don't think they'd do all that for a freaking slammy.


----------



## retere (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



The Nutcracker said:


> I can respect that and agree on some points. I do think Reigns is trying though. He does have the brass ring but he's taking acting lessons. Some wouldn't try if they had it made.
> 
> As for the main event scene for the next 10 years, I want an AE throwback. Taker, Rock, Angle, Austin, HHH, Foley and Jericho shared the same space. That could easily be done with Reigns, Rollins, Ambrose, Wyatt and Bryan. I like Reigns, but there's no appeal in him being Cena 2.0 in terms of being the same character for endless years and making it impossible for the next wrestler to get their moment.


He is not trying. Don't be silly. He took 3 hours of acting classes while sitting on his ass for 3 monthes. Score. If he really wanted to get better he would took those classes last november, when his push started. But he didn't.

And stop pretending you support somebody except Roman Reigns. You're not.
It was in july when you told me that you don't want Reigns to get pushed to WM ME unless he improves dramaticly. And Ambrose should take his place in that case because he is ready. He didn't improve and you just don't give a fuck.


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> Wow, i thought people liked reigns and thought he was a badass. When did this hate bandwagon begin, and why?



Do you even iwc bro?


----------



## Sugar/Sucre (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

cant wwe get sued if they fix the polls?


----------



## retere (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I find it hard to believe that people actually voted for Reigns over Bryan and Cena. 
Don't really care tho. 
I'm ready that they gonna push him like they never pushed anybody regardless of how good or bad he is. 
i'll just gonna try to make my interest in wrestling survive through Reigns' stuff. Mmmm... chalenging.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Xderby said:


> Oh even the reaction in your imagination is nothing compared to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay that's fantastic.

And Daniel Bryan main evented Wrestlemania...so why can't Reigns?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



retere said:


> He is not trying. Don't be silly. He took 3 hours of acting classes while sitting on his ass for 3 monthes. Score. If he really wanted to get better he would took those classes last november, when his push started. But he didn't.
> 
> And stop pretending you support somebody except Roman Reigns. You're not.


I've told you more than once, that as an adult, I'm more than capable of liking more than one wrestler at a time. But this still hasn't digested with you. When you pay my bills, I'll give you all the receipts you need of who I support and how. Until then, just skip over my posts and we're cool in the gang.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



CharlyBrown said:


> Do you even iwc bro?


IWC don't real. Your Ethernet is not even really plugged in. This is all an illusion. Ooga Booga.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



SovereignVA said:


> Okay that's fantastic.
> 
> And Daniel Bryan main evented Wrestlemania...so why can't Reigns?


First,why he should.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



The Nutcracker said:


> I can respect that and agree on some points. I do think Reigns is trying though. He does have the brass ring but he's taking acting lessons. Some wouldn't try if they had it made.
> 
> As for the main event scene for the next 10 years, I want an AE throwback. Taker, Rock, Angle, Austin, HHH, Foley and Jericho shared the same space. That could easily be done with Reigns, Rollins, Ambrose, Wyatt and Bryan. I like Reigns, but there's no appeal in him being Cena 2.0 in terms of being the same character for endless years and making it impossible for the next wrestler to get their moment.


With the character Reigns has, acting isn't really needed. Someone like Bray Wyatt or Ambrose should take acting lessons because their characters are very psychological with multi-layers. Reigns is white bread, he should be taking Public Speaking classes and classes on how to sell yourself to large groups. There's no doubt in my mind that WWE had Reigns taking acting classes for the sole reason of being in WWE produced movies, that's it. They obviously think he's ready and perfectly fine as is as a WWE superstar, and that's the big problem.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Ive said this before but oh well.

People like Reigns, whay is that hard to believe?

Just because people don't like him on here doesn't mean a thing, even people at the arena, its only a couple thousand people. The kids and people who watch at home from around the people obviously love the guy, and you can see why.


We get it, people like to chant YES, but that's it....Bryan isn't all that. And superstar of the year? He's been injured more than reigns.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



THANOS said:


> With the character Reigns has, acting isn't really needed. Someone like Bray Wyatt or Ambrose should take acting lessons because their characters are very psychological with multi-layers. Reigns is white bread, he should be taking Public Speaking classes and classes on how to sell yourself to large groups. There's no doubt in my mind that WWE had Reigns taking acting classes for the sole reason of being in WWE produced movies, that's it. They obviously think he's ready and perfectly fine as is as a WWE superstar, and that's the big problem.


*This is false. Reigns is a perfect public speaker on media apperances. He just comes off as wooden on the mic at RAW because he's overly scripted. You see what happens when he lets loose and is allowed to be himself. We Reigns fans have known this ALL YEAR and we kept being told we're blind or making stuff up because none of you would take the time to watch his interviews outside of WWE.*


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



APEX said:


> We get it, people like to look at an hot samoan boy that dosnt do shit, but that's it....Reigns isn't all that.


Fixed


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

:maury

Not sure what's more hilarious: how terrible this year's winners are or the fact that some take this shit serious? Reigns is no doubt the worst Superstar of the Year winner of all time, but you had to see that one coming. Rock grabs a couple, Usos got one, Reigns got the big one. Vince is all about that Samoan love, ain't he? 

:ti


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

there probably aren't that many casual fans that like Rollins so i understand why he didn't win, but Reigns winning a popularity poll over Bryan, Ambrose and even Cena? that smells like WWE tampering to me.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Even if all of that is true it has 0 bearing on the validity or lack thereof of a fan vote. Casuals won't factor in any of that when they vote and haven't with the last 857 polls Reigns has won.


I don't care about the Slammy's. The WWE does rig them as plot devices. Doesn't matter if it's Bryan, Cena, Miz or Reigns who have won the "Star of the Year" award. They're rigged as plot devices. 

No, they're not going to rig the other 857 polls because those polls aren't televised and don't matter. But do you honestly think that a scripted show is going to leave a big part of the narrative up to viewers all of the sudden. Reigns is over, but don't be naive.

They gave Cena the award a couple of years ago because they liked the way it worked into his Recovery and Redemption story. 

They gave it to Bryan last year to appease fans and keep them quiet. They even had HBK as the presenter of the award when he and Bryan were beefing. You think it's legit? Get real. 

They gave it to Reigns this year so he has some momentum heading into Wrestlemania. IIRC, Miz has also won the award, or at least he won a ton. You don't think it was rigged to fit the narrative then?

It's part of the story. Face it. It doesn't matter, your boy is over anyway and it's not a knock on him. But stop being delusional.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



> what has Roman Reigns done notably this year?


Beat Orton at SummerSlam, :lol. That's the highlight of his singles run so far.

- Vic


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



THANOS said:


> With the character Reigns has, acting isn't really needed. Someone like Bray Wyatt or Ambrose should take acting lessons because their characters are very psychological with multi-layers. Reigns is white bread, he should be taking Public Speaking classes and classes on how to sell yourself to large groups. There's no doubt in my mind that WWE had Reigns taking acting classes for the sole reason of being in WWE produced movies, that's it. They obviously think he's ready and perfectly fine as is as a WWE superstar, and that's the big problem.


Outside of the "Roman Reigns" character, Joe Anoa'i does just fine. The WWE has trotted him out for the media and he hasn't embarrassed himself. He just needs help gelling into someone who he's naturally not, a stoic babyface. There's no shame in him getting acting lessons which I think will serve his character and acting roles down the future. Kill two birds with one stone. 

As for Bray and Ambrose, they both have the natural ability of slipping into whatever character presented to them. You could say that Ambrose has been playing versions of the same character for years now, but he's good in his role. So is Bray. But even those two aren't perfect. It's not just Reigns who needs tweaks. There are very few on the roster who are the total package right now.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Santa Banks said:


> *This is false. Reigns is a perfect public speaker on media apperances. He just comes off as wooden on the mic at RAW because he's overly scripted. You see what happens when he lets loose and is allowed to be himself. We Reigns fans have known this ALL YEAR and we kept being told we're blind or making stuff up because none of you would take the time to watch his interviews outside of WWE.*


Cutting a promo in front of thousands of people and talking about shit is a different thing


----------



## retere (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Santa Banks said:


> *This is false. Reigns is a perfect public speaker on media apperances. He just comes off as wooden on the mic at RAW because he's overly scripted. You see what happens when he lets loose and is allowed to be himself. We Reigns fans have known this ALL YEAR and we kept being told we're blind or making stuff up because none of you would take the time to watch his interviews outside of WWE.*


Being The Shield fan I've watched like 3 hours of Reigns' interviews outside of WWE combined. 
They are nothing special.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Im big fan of Roman but come on lol he did nothing this year....Lesnar deserved that for only ending the streak(+ there was a title win) or at least Daniel Bryan


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I think the silence from the crowd when Roman came out showed what a joke that award was.


----------



## retere (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



The Nutcracker said:


> I've told you more than once, that as an adult, I'm more than capable of liking more than one wrestler at a time. But this still hasn't digested with you. When you pay my bills, I'll give you all the receipts you need of who I support and how. Until then, just skip over my posts and we're cool in the gang.


You can like all the wrestlers at the same time. That doen't change the fact that your actions show that you only support one when their interests cross.
As an Ambrose's supporter I take that as an insult that you pretends to be one as well.
Stop it.
You can't support Reigns' push over Ambrose and be supporter or the latest at the same time. it's either 1 or 2.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I hate when WWE tries to force pushes. It's little things like this that make the crowd turn on people. Despite this forum having poor hearing, Roman Reigns got a great reaction for being absent and mostly irrelevant for this long. He is over but him winning this award if this is indeed rigged is forced and will only make the crowd turn on him. WWE needs to let his push come naturally. Letting him break those records at Survivor Series and the Royal Rumble was another example of WWE forcing his push.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Xderby said:


> Oh you are right,*but,personally i would prefer that the guy who will be in the main event for other 10 years would be a bit more "interesting"*. I think that Roman have potential.But,BUT THERE IS NO FUCKING WAY he should be on the top now. I PERSONALLY would not like someone who gets boring after 2 weeks,thats Reigns , i was a big fan of the shield but i didnt give a fu.. about him from the split. He dosn't have a character,he is pretty bad in the ring(a powerhouse with 0 "power"moves),he dosn't even TRY to do something unique or original. Atleast Cena in the RA era was unique(cheesy,but unique and entertaining) and was trying his best.


I think people get a bit carried away with that statement. How many guys stay on top for 10 years besides cena. It's so rare. I think it's going to be a good rotation of guys in the main event scene once cena leaves for the simple fact that they'll HAVE to showcase more people. One person can't lead forever, they are trying and failing with cena. Cena is over staying his welcome at top. Much like rock and Austin would have if they stayed around longer. 

Also Im sure Reigns will not be forced to stay as a face. & rollins will not be forced to stay as a heel. They'll switch off eventually and I know for a fact they're behind Seth as well. Than there's Ambrose who's forever connected to those 2 and etc... WWE is looking to push more people and if they see something in Reigns that's great, let's watch it play out.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Santa Banks said:


> *This is false. Reigns is a perfect public speaker on media apperances. He just comes off as wooden on the mic at RAW because he's overly scripted. You see what happens when he lets loose and is allowed to be himself. We Reigns fans have known this ALL YEAR and we kept being told we're blind or making stuff up because none of you would take the time to watch his interviews outside of WWE.*


In media appearances getting interviewed by one person, brings a certain comfort-ability that allows him to be at home and be well-spoken. The thing is though, being well-spoken does not always constitute into great wrestling promos or character work. Bryan is extremely well-spoken in 1-on-1 interviews for the media, but you and I can both agree he's not exactly what I would call a great mic worker. On the other hand, Dean Ambrose sounds like a high frat boy in 1-on-1 media interviews, yet is an amazing mic worker and character.

One thing does not = the other. When I use the term "public-speaker" I don't mean talking to one person in a closed off interview, I mean selling yourself, your motivations, and your feud to an audience of 20,000 people in the crowd and millions watching at home, and sounding confident, creative, and adept when you do it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



THANOS said:


> In media appearances, where he's been interview by one person, brings a certain comfort-ability that allows him to be at home and be well-spoken. The thing is though, being well-spoken does not always constitute into great wrestling promos or character work. Bryan is extremely well-spoken in 1-on-1 interviews for the media, but you and I can both agree he's not exactly what I would call a great mic worker. On the other hand, Dean Ambrose sounds like a high frat boy in 1-on-1 media interviews, yet is an amazing mic worker and character.
> 
> One thing does not = the other. When I use the term "public-speaker" I don't mean talking to one person in a closed off interview, I mean selling yourself, your motivations, and your feud to an audience of 20,000 people in the crowd and millions watching at home, and sounding confident, creative, and adept when you do it.


*
Thought you were referring to public appearances. Well, he can do that when he's not told to recite his script line by line, as shown at the Slammys. 3 day acting classes aren't going to help him film a movie, even the Wal Mart bargain bin trash that WWE produces. They were to help him put more expression into the promos that they force on him.*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Ravensflock88 said:


> I think people get a bit carried away with that statement. How many guys stay on top for 10 years besides cena. It's so rare. I think it's going to be a good rotation of guys in the main event scene once cena leaves for the simple fact that they'll HAVE to showcase more people. One person can't lead forever, they are trying and failing with cena. Cena is over staying his welcome at top. Much like rock and Austin would have if they stayed around longer.
> 
> *Also Im sure Reigns will not be forced to stay as a face*. & rollins will not be forced to stay as a heel. They'll switch off eventually and I know for a fact they're behind Seth as well. Than there's Ambrose who's forever connected to those 2 and etc... WWE is looking to push more people and if they see something in Reigns that's great, let's watch it play out.


Just like Cena wasn't forced to stay as a face?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

The best part about Reigns winning was the female reaction, all dem ovaries popping around the arena


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

And the Cena 2.0 push has begun god help us all. I dread the upcoming WM season.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



mezomi said:


> I hate when WWE tries to force pushes. It's little things like this that make the crowd turn on people. Despite this forum having poor hearing, Roman Reigns got a great reaction for being absent and mostly irrelevant for this long. He is over but him winning this award if this is indeed rigged is forced and will only make the crowd turn on him. WWE needs to let his push come naturally. Letting him break those records at Survivor Series and the Royal Rumble was another example of WWE forcing his push.


I thought the survivor series showcase was great for Reigns. It definitely put a lot of attention on him, it's when a lot of newer people really noticed him and saw a potential star. So I do think something like that was actually a good thing. It's how you begin to build people up. His performance eliminating 4 people in comparison to Ziggler eliminating 3 team authority guys both served its purpose of giving shine to a different guy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



tbp82 said:


> Re-read your own post. Can you not see your own bias here? You're claiming that Reigns beating Ambrose for Superstar of the Year is rigged because Ambrose beat Reigns for Breakout Star of The Year. By that same logic maybe Breakout Star of the Year was rigged for Ambrose. But, no that can't happen right?





Santa Banks said:


> *It's quite interesting that voting wasn't rigged last year when Bryan won, however it is when Reigns wins despite having OBVIOUS and overwhelming fan support :wee-bey. When will you people accept that casuals are always greater than smarks? You're a minority, deal with it.*


The WWE knows who they want to win so its rigged but sometimes the fan votes align with who the WWE picks so those are techianlly not rigged.

Last year of course the fans were going to vote for DB he was the most over guy on the roster, but if he didn't the most votes legit the WWE still would have made him superstar of the year.

and if you remember people on the boards were worried DB was not going to win because the slammys are rigged and most of us were worried they were going to give it to Cena even though we all know DB would legit get all the votes.

Don't be stupid and think that Reigns really got the most votes when he just happened to be back stage to accept it.

Its just like there is no way Sting winning the first award wasn't rigged so Rollins couldn't cut that promo.

All you have to do is look at Steamboats face when he announced the winner, he was like WTF this match didn't get the most votes and you could see him thinking OH shit this is rigged and I'm a huge Ziggler fan but it was clear how rigged it was this year. Everyone knew that DB, vs Batista vs Orton was match of the year.

In past years most times there is only one or two that were like OH COME ON because who the WWE picks as the winner is not who the fans would have picked.
This year almost everyone that one was not who the fans would have really picked with the exception of a few.


----------



## BullSpread (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



The Nutcracker said:


> Outside of the "Roman Reigns" character, Joe Anoa'i does just fine. The WWE has trotted him out for the media and he hasn't embarrassed himself.


Is this your reasoning for why he has "mainstream" appeal? Because he hasn't embarrassed himself?


----------



## retere (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Ravensflock88 said:


> I think people get a bit carried away with that statement. How many guys stay on top for 10 years besides cena. It's so rare. I think it's going to be a good rotation of guys in the main event scene once cena leaves for the simple fact that they'll HAVE to showcase more people. One person can't lead forever, they are trying and failing with cena. Cena is over staying his welcome at top. Much like rock and Austin would have if they stayed around longer.
> 
> Also Im sure Reigns will not be forced to stay as a face. & rollins will not be forced to stay as a heel. They'll switch off eventually and I know for a fact they're behind Seth as well. Than there's Ambrose who's forever connected to those 2 and etc... WWE is looking to push more people and if they see something in Reigns that's great, let's watch it play out.


Make no mistake about it. Reigns at the top for 10 years unchalanged is EXACTLY what they wanted. That is perfect scenario for them. Cena was a huuuge success and they want it like that with Reigns.
This whole "everybody will get their fair shot" thing is a load of crap. If they were willing to give talents fair shots Reigns won't be the first one to get pushed.


----------



## BullSpread (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Santa Banks said:


> *
> Thought you were referring to public appearances. Well, he can do that when he's not told to recite his script line by line, as shown at the Slammys. 3 day acting classes aren't going to help him film a movie, even the Wal Mart bargain bin trash that WWE produces. They were to help him put more expression into the promos that they force on him.*


You're using the Slammys as an example for how good he can be on the mic? That was easily the worst "promo" he's ever cut since his debut.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I don't hate Reigns, but I do not see how he deserves this award when he barely did anything of note this year outside of the Shield.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



The Nutcracker said:


> Outside of the "Roman Reigns" character, Joe Anoa'i does just fine. The WWE has trotted him out for the media and he hasn't embarrassed himself. He just needs help gelling into someone who he's naturally not, a stoic babyface. There's no shame in him getting acting lessons which I think will serve his character and acting roles down the future. Kill two birds with one stone.
> 
> As for Bray and Ambrose, they both have the natural ability of slipping into whatever character presented to them. You could say that Ambrose has been playing versions of the same character for years now, but he's good in his role. So is Bray. But even those two aren't perfect. It's not just Reigns who needs tweaks. There are very few on the roster who are the total package right now.


As I already mentioned, talking to the media in 1-on-1 interviews does not always translate to WWE character work, and his WWE character, "Roman Reigns", is not some complex or innovative creation to play. He shouldn't need acting lessons to portray a "stoic babyface". Ambrose and Bray should get acting lessons because it makes sense, and would actually do them justice to the intricate personality traits they are trying to convey.



Santa Banks said:


> *
> Thought you were referring to public appearances. Well, he can do that when he's not told to recite his script line by line, as shown at the Slammys. 3 day acting classes aren't going to help him film a movie, even the Wal Mart bargain bin trash that WWE produces. They were to help him put more expression into the promos that they force on him.*


Meh, a lot of people have to recite thing line by line, like Sandow, and he kills it everytime, so what's Reigns' excuse? If he's not good at it, fine, but he should at least be exceptional at something else to justice his push, and the fact that he isn't, is why there's this huge uproar against him.

Bryan is very average on the mic, but when he needs to really sell a feud, and do his part, like with Cena or Bray, he can do that. But despite him being predominantly average at promos, he's the most charismatic wrestler on the roster by the very definition of the word (overness and connection to people), and he's arguable the best wrestler on the entire roster (or in the top 3 with Zayn and Cesaro), so his rocket push could be justified in the minds of rational thinking non-fans. 

Reigns is poor-average on the mic, has yet to cut a great promo (but has cut a couple good ones imo), is poor in the ring (small moveset that doesn't fit his powerhouse class, no endurance, and very green at structuring or storytelling matches), and has decent charisma (better than many but along the same lines as a Kofi Kingston or 2014 Rey Mysterio). So, other than his "look", it's hard for non-fans to justify the push in their minds, and that's where the hate comes from.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



HBK 3:16 said:


> I don't hate Reigns, but I do not see how he deserves this award when *he barely did anything of note this year *outside of the Shield.


He broke Kane's RR record
Impregnated Renee with his "baby girl" line
Gave us satellite promos that made Dawyne proud
Did an uncanny Paul Bearer impersonation
And gave a wonderful "I am a little Tea Pot" performance


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



House Blackbeard said:


> He broke Kane's RR record
> Impregnated Renee with his "baby girl" line
> Gave us satellite promos that made Dawyne proud
> Did an uncanny Paul Bearer impersonation
> And gave a wonderful "I am a little Tea Pot" performance


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



House Blackbeard said:


> He broke Kane's RR record
> *Impregnated Renee with his "baby girl" line*
> Gave us satellite promos that made Dawyne proud
> Did an uncanny Paul Bearer impersonation
> And gave a wonderful "I am a little Tea Pot" performance


:booklel


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



The Nutcracker said:


> Outside of the "Roman Reigns" character, Joe Anoa'i does just fine. The WWE has trotted him out for the media and he hasn't embarrassed himself. He just needs help gelling into someone who he's naturally not, a stoic babyface. There's no shame in him getting acting lessons which I think will serve his character and acting roles down the future. Kill two birds with one stone.
> 
> As for Bray and Ambrose, they both have the natural ability of slipping into whatever character presented to them. You could say that Ambrose has been playing versions of the same character for years now, but he's good in his role. So is Bray. But even those two aren't perfect. It's not just Reigns who needs tweaks. There are very few on the roster who are the total package right now.


I will say this about Reigns on the mic and his personality.

He is a lot like Ziggler. When they Reigns (and Ziggler) are saying the crappy lines the WWE writes for them they are corny and suck on the mic.
But if you ever seen them in non WWE interviews they sound pretty good and are personable. The WWE needs to let Reigns (and Ziggler) cut their own promos and say what they want, they would come off a lot better on the mic if they were allowed to do that.

I saw Reigns with gamespot giant bomb for WWE2k15 promotion and he was pretty damn good. I was thinking where is this guy on WWE TV. 

The WWE needs to stop telling wresters what to do and let them write their own promos. Sure the WWE can give them bulllet points to touch on for storylines but the wrestlers should be able to come up with how to say it


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Xderby said:


> You see,the thing is fans (we include normal people not only teenage girls and kids) want new stars but i think most would want on the top someone who is enjoyable in the ring,cant cut a promo,have charisma. You see,someone like Ambrose !
> Instead what we got ?
> 
> THIS "BADASS",DAA LOOK HIMSELF
> ...





Big Bird said:


> Doesn't mean we have to accept any old scrub that they want to head the next generation. And it's no surprise that most of us WANT AMBROSE. Plus or minor a few who root for that loser, Ziggler.


And who is "we" you both speak of? Lets not resort to mental gymnastics here. Your views on Reigns aren't the prevailing sentiment. You are in the minority. He's being fashioned as a top player and live audiences have been eating it up since his days in the Shield. Quit being silly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



THANOS said:


> Reigns is poor-average on the mic, has yet to cut a great promo (but has cut a couple good ones imo), is poor in the ring (small moveset that doesn't fit his powerhouse class, no endurance, and very green at structuring or storytelling matches), and has decent charisma (better than many but along the same lines as a Kofi Kingston or 2014 Rey Mysterio). So, other than his "look", it's hard for non-fans to justify the push in their minds, and that's where the hate comes from.


*I haven't heard an entire arena chant KO-FI KING-STON...ever, and 2014 Mysterio got booed out of the building at the Rumble while Reigns got cheered. Don't you think it's a bit strange for a crowd to show that much support for a guy with "decent" charisma? Considering he's been on the shelf for 3 months and cut two promos via satellite spoiling his return, his pop exceeded expectations. Obviously, we like more than the look, unless you're just working under the assumption that everyone is gay or female.*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

@Thanos, I understand where you're coming. A lot of what you posted I can agree with in regards to Reigns' character development and why there is a pushback. I think the acting lessons are still necessary because it would be hard for someone green to just adapt to a different persona other than themselves. He's not stoic in real life. So, he's got to train himself. Not everyone can be a natural the way Ambrose/Wyatt are when it comes to latching onto a personality that is foreign to them. I wish Reigns had the ability but he'll have to work on it which he is. But I don't believe he's as awful as some exaggerate. The potential is there. It's all about bringing it out and I'd be worried if the WWE felt their next top guy was fully developed as a character and was doing nothing to help him out. 

Birthday_massacre just posted what most Reigns fans have been saying this entire time. He's fine when he's allowed to just be himself, as are most on the roster. I do think he'll make a great heel.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Xderby said:


> First,why he should.


He's over.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



The Nutcracker said:


> @Thanos, I understand where you're coming. A lot of what you posted I can agree with in regards to Reigns' character development and why there is a pushback. I think the acting lessons are still necessary because it would be hard for someone green to just adapt to a different persona other than themselves. He's not stoic in real life. So, he's got to train himself. Not everyone can be a natural the way Ambrose/Wyatt are when it comes to latching onto a personality that is foreign to them. I wish Reigns had the ability but he'll have to work on it which he is. But I don't believe he's as awful as some exaggerate. The potential is there. It's all about bringing it out and I'd be worried if the WWE felt their next top guy was fully developed as a character and was doing nothing to help him out.
> 
> Birthday_massacre just posted what most Reigns fans have been saying this entire time. He's fine when he's allowed to just be himself, as are most on the roster.


The other thing about Reigns is he isn't a face he is a heel. He should not be forced on us as a goody goody face.
Reigns was way better when he was in NXT and was wearing the suit. He was cocky, a dick and was way more entertaining than now on the WWE roster. And this is coming from a person who isn't really a Reigns fan in the WWE.

I mean he would make a great heel and could just crush people.

He could even say something like you feel feel my Reign of terror or some word play on his last name.

But the WWE wants him as their top face to take over for Cena. Its only going to hurt Reigns in the long run.

Tehy should be building him up as a mega heel to face Cena at some point. then let him go over Cena as a heel.


----------



## Sassy TOCTB (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I was happy with his win. He is the only thing that I watch on this show and yes it is because he's hot. I'm not afraid to admit that and I don't give a shit what anyone else thinks. He's not the best wrestler or talker ever (he's not as terrible either), I am very capable of understanding that but I am also capable of seeing that he's fine as fuck and that's all that matters to me. After years and years of worthless bikini contests and talentless model bitches, I'm going to enjoy the hottest for as long as I can... and no I am not a teenaged girl or a mother.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

There were some points of his speech where he sounded just like Lex Luger. Fucking bizarre.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



birthday_massacre said:


> The other thing about Reigns is he isn't a face he is a heel. He should not be forced on us as a goody goody face.
> Reigns was way better when he was in NXT and was wearing the suit. He was cocky, a dick and was way more entertaining than now on the WWE roster. And this is coming from a person who isn't really a Reigns fan in the WWE.
> 
> I mean he would make a great heel and could just crush people.
> ...


*Mega heel suited Reigns would be great, and most of us want it, but they need to establish him as the posterboy until he has a viable foil. You can't have a mega heel running around with a bunch of jobber faces-See Brock Lesnar's title reign.*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

No but I'm not complaining.


----------



## retere (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Santa Banks said:


> *I haven't heard an entire arena chant KO-FI KING-STON...ever. Don't you think it's a bit strange for a crowd to show that much support for a guy with "decent" charisma? Considering he's been on the shelf for 3 months and cut two promos via satellite spoiling his return, his pop exceeded expectations. Obviously, we like more than the look, unless you're just working under the assumption that everyone is gay or female.*


Let's not get carried away here. He got decent pop but not great. 
If anything for as hard as he's being pushed for over a year now his reactions should be much better. 
For the most pushed and the best booked face he should compete with Bryan and Cena in terms of reactions. But he is in the 2nd tier Ziggler-Ambrose-Ryback league.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



birthday_massacre said:


> The other thing about Reigns is he isn't a face he is a heel. He should not be forced on us as a goody goody face.
> Reigns was way better when he was in NXT and was wearing the suit. He was cocky, a dick and was way more entertaining than now on the WWE roster. And this is coming from a person who isn't really a Reigns fan in the WWE.
> 
> I mean he would make a great heel and could just crush people.
> ...


I'd absolutely love him as a heel. He's such a cocky bastard as a heel and the persona suits him more. But the WWE is pushing him as a face. If Daniel Bryan came back, I think the WWE would make the switch. Reigns as a heel would work best with a powerful babyface. And Reigns could only learn working a program with Bryan. 

I'd love if Reigns eliminated everyone at the Rumble and then out comes #30: Daniel Bryan. At first, it's two babyfaces in the ring before Reigns viciously turns on Daniel because it's his time.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



APEX said:


> Ive said this before but oh well.
> 
> People like Reigns, whay is that hard to believe?
> 
> ...


yeah, he's being pushed hard, it's clear to see, but people act like this dude ain't over. the dude is really liked. 

DB is all that and more tbh. Not even trying to discredit Reigns thou. It's not like he was injured after MANIA or something. He was going pretty strong up until being injured recently.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Santa Banks said:


> *I haven't heard an entire arena chant KO-FI KING-STON...ever, and 2014 Mysterio got booed out of the building at the Rumble while Reigns got cheered. Don't you think it's a bit strange for a crowd to show that much support for a guy with "decent" charisma? Considering he's been on the shelf for 3 months and cut two promos via satellite spoiling his return, his pop exceeded expectations. Obviously, we like more than the look, unless you're just working under the assumption that everyone is gay or female.*


You are trying too much.

Also i see that you are a fan of "good lucking $WAG people",Sasha with that "Boss" gimmick,Breeze with his "i am fabolous" and Reigns with his samoan look that make teenagers without a life go wet . Also i see you want Reigns to have a suit(so he can be even more "cool"). What do you exactly like in this gimmicks ? They are so fucking boring in my opinion.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

It was obviously kayfabe. Even the ones that deserved to win were kayfabe. And that's fine.

It was pretty transparent bullshit, though, and is an example of why there's some that don't like Reigns and feel like he's illegitimate as the future "Top Guy" or "Next John Cena." At least before Cena won his first WWE Title, people were really behind him. Here, Reigns is being positioned over people with much more legitimacy, like Lesnar or Rollins or even Ambrose or, hell, even Cena who had to step in when Bryan got injured. Reigns just simply isn't there yet. He can be, but he isn't.

EDIT: It's not that Reigns isn't popular at all. Of course he is, but there's just better contenders and people who were more obviously popular or impactful.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Santa Banks said:


> *I haven't heard an entire arena chant KO-FI KING-STON...ever, and 2014 Mysterio got booed out of the building at the Rumble while Reigns got cheered. Don't you think it's a bit strange for a crowd to show that much support for a guy with "decent" charisma? Considering he's been on the shelf for 3 months and cut two promos via satellite spoiling his return, his pop exceeded expectations. Obviously, we like more than the look, unless you're just working under the assumption that everyone is gay or female.*


Anytime Kofi is placed in a meaningful position, in any way, he's cheered the way Reigns is, with full name chants and everything. It's funny you bring up Rey at the Rumble, because before that instance he was getting ovations similar to the one Reigns got last night. Reigns was cheered at the rumble because he was the lesser of the two evils with Batista, and the crowd was booing EVERYONE in the last 5 or so, once they figured out Bryan was going to be in there. Keep in mind that this year's Rumble was in Pittsburgh, a very casual city, and next year's is in Philly. At the rumble, there definitely lies a strong chance that Reigns garners boos because he'll be evil #1 this year with the amount of over-pushing he's getting relative to talent level.

As far as his pop last night goes, his ovation wasn't even in the top 3 pops of the night. Those went to Ambrose, Ziggler, and Sandow, in no order.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Cena is starting to look more tolerable then Reigns right now, ugh.


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I was shocked. He wasn't even the most deserving ex-shield member, much less the superstar of the year. He's been injured for a month and wasn't even seriously pushed until shortly before that injury for petes sake. 

Maybe I'm just not his target audience... hey... atleast it wasn't Cena?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



THANOS said:


> Anytime Kofi is placed in a meaningful position, in any way, he's cheered the way Reigns is, with full name chants and everything. It's funny you bring up Rey at the Rumble, because before that instance he was getting ovations similar to the one Reigns got last night. Reigns was cheered at the rumble because he was the lesser of the two evils with Batista, and the crowd was booing EVERYONE in the last 5 or so, once they figured out Bryan was going to be in there. Keep in mind that this year's Rumble was in Pittsburgh, a very casual city, and next year's is in Philly. At the rumble, there definitely lies a strong chance that Reigns garners boos because he'll be evil #1 this year with the amount of over-pushing he's getting relative to talent level.
> 
> As far as his pop last night goes, his ovation wasn't even in the top 3 pops of the night. Those went to Ambrose, Ziggler, and Sandow, in no order.


I'm in Philly (Brooklyn born and raised) and this town honestly doesn't boo just because. There's usually a reason.

But what if the crowd cheers if/when Reigns wins? Would you accept his push even if you don't think it matches his talent level?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Cena is starting to look more tolerable then Reigns right now, ugh.


:woah lets not get carried away here


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Eh, I hate to admit it because I really want to like Roman Reigns, and I think he has his positives, but the WWE are overdoing it with him. The nonstop dicksucking is not helping the guy any, they're pretty much forcing him to be the new Cena and the crowd is guaranteed to turn on that. The difference between Reigns now and Reigns earlier this year or even last year, is that the older fans enjoyed him too. And he's losing their cred by being the cardboard cutout that Vince wants him to be. 

He needs to show some personality. And the WWE is stupid for plastering him on the TVs since he went out with injury. His return could have been a big deal had they kept him off TV completely.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



THANOS said:


> Anytime Kofi is placed in a meaningful position, in any way, he's cheered the way Reigns is, with full name chants and everything. It's funny you bring up Rey at the Rumble, because before that instance he was getting ovations similar to the one Reigns got last night. Reigns was cheered at the rumble because he was the lesser of the two evils with Batista, and the crowd was booing EVERYONE in the last 5 or so, once they figured out Bryan was going to be in there. Keep in mind that this year's Rumble was in Pittsburgh, a very casual city, and next year's is in Philly. At the rumble, there definitely lies a strong chance that Reigns garners boos because he'll be evil #1 this year with the amount of over-pushing he's getting relative to talent level.
> 
> As far as his pop last night goes, his ovation wasn't even in the top 3 pops of the night. Those went to Ambrose, Ziggler, and Sandow, in no order.


*Really? With Bryan injured, Ziggler feuding for the IC title, Cena boring the crowd to tears against Lesnar for the 80th time, and Ambrose in a meaningless feud with Wyatt, how exactly is Reigns the bad guy that shouldn't win the Rumble? Bryan was the OBVIOUS option last year. There are NO options now. Everyone is a mid card geek, an irrelevant jobber, or wrapped up in programs no one gives a shit about. Reigns isn't to blame for any of this, it's creative and Vince. I like how you think Philly's going to boo him when Cena got cheered last time. It's not happening. They will be minor at best. The crowd loves Reigns and they want to see him succeed because they KNOW he's the only viable option.*


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

No way.People mostly voted for Bryan and Ambrose,but WWE change the result of course.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Santa Banks said:


> *The crowd loves Reigns and they want to see him succeed because they KNOW he's the only viable option.*


Sure...until Bryan returns...or they push Ambrose...or they turn face Wyatt...or they push Ziggler...or They Ryback..Or Sami Zayn debuts...Or Enzo Amore..Prince Devitt..Or Randy Returns..Or they turn Seth face.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Santa Banks said:


> *So you just pulled a number out of your ass to prove your non existent point. I can name 5 males on this site that are Reigns fans: Cookiepuss, ABrown, Ratman, myself, Chris JeriGOAT. You've already lost.
> 
> Keep calling Reigns garbage all you want and it still won't be true. He's made vast improvements in his speaking ability in his absence, while Daniel Bryan has only regressed and shown heavy reliance on the YES! chant.
> 
> Now I'm waiting for the "WAAA RIGGED" threads about Ziggler winning Twitter user of the year, Orton winning hashtag of the year, Ambrose winning breakout Superstar of the year, and The Shield winning faction of the year. Oh wait, those weren't rigged because you agreed with them. ut*


I'm going by crowd reactions. It's almost always only women that cheer for RR. RR had a big following when The Shield was still around, but the pops just seem a lot smaller since they broke up. Also, RR is simply not a very good wrestler at the moment. I've been complaining about Cena for years with the whole 5 moves of doom and RR has maybe THREE at most.

I'm no DB mark, but DB is over a lot more than RR. Still, they're both out of action for a while and neither deserve any awards IMO.

I think at this moment in time, RR should not be pushed as hard because he's not nearly as good as guys like Ziggler, Rollins, Ambrose, and Wyatt.

RR has improved, but he still sucks as a wrestler. He really needs to dominate in singles competition and not just a few hot tags, "superman" punches, and spears. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

I am pretty biased though because I started disliking RR ever since I saw that stupid "superman" punch. That move makes me angrier than Gruber sound clips.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Santa Banks said:


> *Really? With Bryan injured, Ziggler feuding for the IC title, Cena boring the crowd to tears against Lesnar for the 80th time, and Ambrose in a meaningless feud with Wyatt, how exactly is Reigns the bad guy that shouldn't win the Rumble? Bryan was the OBVIOUS option last year. There are NO options now. Everyone is a mid card geek, an irrelevant jobber, or wrapped up in programs no one gives a shit about. Reigns isn't to blame for any of this, it's creative and Vince. I like how you think Philly's going to boo him when Cena got cheered last time. It's not happening. They will be minor at best. The crowd loves Reigns and they want to see him succeed because they KNOW he's the only viable option.*


Really? I'm pretty sure if a casual crowd favorite wins the Rumble, they'll be just fine with it. That's how it usually works.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



The Nutcracker said:


> I'm in Philly (Brooklyn born and raised) and this town honestly doesn't boo just because. There's usually a reason.
> 
> But what if the crowd cheers if/when Reigns wins? Would you accept his push even if you don't think it matches his talent level?


Why should someone accept a wrestler just because crowds are into him? That would be the most pointless thing to like about anyone in the wrestling business. If it were like this, everyone would have been a Reigns fan. People cheering Reigns over more talented wrestlers certainly hasn't made anyone like him more, except those with muscle fetish.



Xderby said:


> Sure...until Bryan returns...or they push Ambrose...or they turn face Wyatt...or they push Ziggler...or They Ryback..Or Sami Zayn debuts...Or Enzo Amore..Prince Devitt..Or Randy Returns..Or they turn Seth face.


As Daniel Bryan said to Triple H once upon a time: "You don't listen to these people, you don't listen to their obvious desire to see someone like me succeed!"

At one point people get firmly on the side of the underdogs and not the Supermen  People get quickly over wrestlers like Reigns or at least have no problem with embracing someone much relatable on a equal or greater support ground.

And no, as mentioned in the quoted post, Reigns is in no way THE ONLY VIABLE OPTION.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



The Nutcracker said:


> I'm in Philly (Brooklyn born and raised) and this town honestly doesn't boo just because. There's usually a reason.
> 
> *But what if the crowd cheers if/when Reigns wins? Would you accept his push even if you don't think it matches his talent level?*


100% I would. I'm fair, and it's actually rare that even vocalize negative opinions on talent on this site, other than with Cena, for obvious reasons. It would justify it for me if the fans overwhelmingly support him over everyone else in Philly, because, despite my personal opinions on his ability, I would understand it's the right call.

Up until this point, though, his reactions certainly are not sufficient enough relative to the push and accolades he's received the past 12 months. I will be surprised if his RR win gets a monster favorable reaction, and if it happens, yes, I'll be the first one to say that WWE should run with it.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



House Blackbeard said:


> :woah lets not get carried away here


True true, Cena is never more tolerable then anyone else; but Reigns is starting to get to that level of untolerableness in my own view.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

To be honest, the only thing that upsets me is that the WWE honestly treats the Slammy Award as an award given by *us*. So Roman winning is WWE trying to pass it off that the majority of the crowd overwhelmingly asked for Roman to win.

I'd rather they just vote according to a list of judges, or former superstars. It's all kayfabe, of course, but I'd rather they not add us into something that we actually have no power over.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Nicole Queen said:


> Why should someone accept a wrestler just because crowds are into him? That would be the most pointless thing to like about anyone in the wrestling business. If it were like this, everyone would have been a Reigns fan. People cheering Reigns over more talented wrestlers certainly hasn't made anyone like him more, except those with muscle fetish.


Thanos answered my question. It's not necessarily about accepting Reigns the wrestler, but the push. Many say that pushing Reigns would be going against the will of the people. But if he's cheered in a smark city like Philly, that would be telling. 

I certainly don't have a muscle fetish or just like to look at him. My all time favorites are Randy Savage, HBK, Guerrereo, Mr. Perfect and Undertaker. Reigns can't lace their boots when it comes to technical wrestling. But I still like him. He's in my current top 10.

Thank you, Thanos. And if Reigns gets crucified in Philly, I'll own to up to being wrong.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



ellthom said:


> what has Roman Reigns done notably this year?


Jack off his own arm enough to make Vince erect.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

This is almost enough bullshit to make me just want his push to fucking fail because it'd be great karma to see him utterly fuck up his chance after all the ludicrous bullshit hype and dick-worship that WWE has invested in him.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Lesnar's title reign is a terrible comparison considering most you had guys like Orton who were still heel, Bryan/Reigns/Punk who were injured/gone or not pushed Ziggler/Ambrose. WWE needs heels if anything


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

The sad part about this whole affair is that Reigns is actually not THAT bad. He's pretty decent in the ring and on the mic and he's clearly improving. But the speed at which he is improving is so much lower compared to the speed of his push that he comes across as extremely overrated.

I blame Vince entirely for the hate Reigns gets. Stop hotshotting Reigns into the main event you senile old bastard. He needs time to develop more and have some meaningful feuds on his own. Even JR said this so it's not just my opinion as a simple member of the IWC. Reigns could have the support of everyone, not just female fans, if only he had a bit more time between the breaking up of the Shield and his push to the main event.

I'm sad about this whole thing but at the same time glad I'm not watching this shit anymore. WWE is truly a lost cause.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Who cares? All the slammys are pre-determined.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Ambroseguy said:


> Except from beating Orton, I have no idea what Reigns has done this year lol


He was the 5th or 6th best guy in a lot of Shield 6 man tags.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Neuron said:


> Who cares? All the slammys are pre-determined.


I don't think ALL of them are. Just a select few.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



The Nutcracker said:


> Thanos answered my question. It's not necessarily about accepting Reigns the wrestler, but the push. Many say that pushing Reigns would be going against the will of the people. But if he's cheered in a smark city like Philly, that would be telling.
> 
> I certainly don't have a muscle fetish or just like to look at him. My all time favorites are Randy Savage, HBK, Guerrereo, Mr. Perfect and Undertaker. Reigns can't lace their boots when it comes to technical wrestling. But I still like him. He's in my current top 10.


Even so, if people have no problem with the push, what about the booking of it? Once they get it in their heads how over someone is, someone they wanna push, they overdo it and crowds could turn up easily on them and especially if they start losing interest in Reigns because he's still relatively green. A push of this level in my opinion would point out to Reigns' weaknesses much more glaringly and that doesn't bode well for anyone, especially with the lack of properly used talent he can work with.

I personally don't get the need for him to win the Rumble this year. Is he over? Yes. But with good booking he could still be in the main event without needing something like this. Pushing him while the iron is hot say some fans of his but that makes it sound to me as if he can't remain over. If he does indeed stay in WWE for a long time (which I doubt but regardless) then there's plenty of time for this. But just have someone come out of an injury and win it after having no real meaningful feud beforehand (which I can't say for Bryan and the Authority, cause someone is gonna point out how I have no problem with that ) makes it pointless. I get they need some new star to beat Lesnar for the title but pushing Reigns to that level in 2016 would be much better IMO. 

Ignore my rambling as always, please. fpalm

And I know you don't have a muscle fetish , just pointed it out for some others.



jcmmnx said:


> He was the 5th or 6th best guy in a lot of Shield 6 man tags.


:lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Marrakesh said:


> Fuck Lesnar he showed up for a couple of Raws and worked a few matches. He wasn't ''Superstar of the year'' by any stretch in kayfabe or reality. If you don't work at least half the year you shouldn't be fucking eligible.
> 
> Anyways ''Performer of the year'' was Rollins and it isn't even close. The guy has just been so fucking consistent week in and out to the point where all his detractors had to say to criticize him was ''I don't like his voice or his laugh'' :lol
> 
> ...


In kayfabe, Lesnar wasn't superstar of the year?








I'm sorry, did someone else absolutely dominate the golden boy on the 2nd biggest show of the year in the main event and win the title? Did someone else become the 1 in 21 and 1 and conquer a storyline over 20 YEARS in the making?

Yeah, I didn't think so. In kayfabe, anybody else but Brock is a total joke. Nothing anybody else has done this year has come close to such mammoth accomplishments.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Nicole Queen said:


> Even so, if people have no problem with the push, what about the booking of it? Once they get it in their heads how over someone is, someone they wanna push, they overdo it and crowds could turn up easily on them and especially if they start losing interest in Reigns because he's still relatively green. A push of this level in my opinion would point out to Reigns' weaknesses much more glaringly and that doesn't bode well for anyone, especially with the lack of properly used talent he can work with.
> 
> I personally don't get the need for him to win the Rumble this year. Is he over? Yes. But with good booking he could still be in the main event without needing something like this. Pushing him while the iron is hot say some fans of his but that makes it sound to me as if he can't remain over. If he does indeed stay in WWE for a long time (which I doubt but regardless) then there's plenty of time for this. But just have someone come out of an injury and win it after having no real meaningful feud beforehand (which I can't say for Bryan and the Authority, cause someone is gonna point out how I have no problem with that ) makes it pointless. I get they need some new star to beat Lesnar for the title but pushing Reigns to that level in 2016 would be much better IMO.
> 
> ...


2016/Wrestlemania 32 would be ideal for Reigns, but the train has left the station. It's either going to crash or arrive at its destination point.

I would've preferred Reigns holding the secondary belt for a year and then moving onto the main event scene. But that's all on the WWE. And I doubt Reigns or any other wrestler is going to turn down a push, even one they're not fully ready for.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



The Nutcracker said:


> 2016/Wrestlemania 32 would be ideal for Reigns, but the train has left the station. It's either going to crash or arrive at its destination point.
> 
> I would've preferred Reigns holding the secondary belt for a year and then moving onto the main event scene. But that's all on the WWE. And I doubt Reigns or any other wrestler is going to turn down a push, even one they're not fully ready for.


*
It's not Reigns' fault the mid card titles don't mean jack shit :draper2. It's main event or bust when they're pushing new talent because they created that situation for themselves. Y'all just gotta deal with it.*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



The Nutcracker said:


> *2016/Wrestlemania 32 would be ideal for Reigns*, but the train has left the station. It's either going to crash or arrive at its destination point.
> 
> I would've preferred Reigns holding the secondary belt for a year and then moving onto the main event scene. But that's all on the WWE. And I doubt Reigns or any other wrestler is going to turn down a push, even one they're not fully ready for.


Great post and I have always been supportive of this. He should have been feuding with Orton at WM31 for the IC title, or in a triple threat with his other former Shield members, but instead they are throwing him to the wolves unarmed. I fear his crowd acceptance could nose dive anytime in the next 6 months like it did with Sheamus. They have to be very careful with how they do this.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Santa Banks said:


> *
> It's not Reigns' fault the mid card titles don't mean jack shit :draper2. It's main event or bust when they're pushing new talent because they created that situation for themselves. Y'all just gotta deal with it.*


True, but I still honestly do not believe that Reigns is ready for the main event, it's not that I don't think he doesn't have the potential for it; I just think he is still a bit too green overall as a performer and needs more time as a singles wrestler to establish himself and Roman Reigns as a persona outside of his work from the Shield.

But alas, it seems the train has left the station and is making it's way to Santa Clara, I hope for Reigns sake (as I do kind of like the guy a bit) that this doesn't flop; but I just don't know if it won't.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Am I the only one that sees no problem if reigns eventually gets boo'd. I know hed be a badass heel and he'd be booked strong in the role as well. I always think heel runs gather more fans and the fave turn comes after. The facts right now is that he's over as a face. Interested in seeing how this plays out. I will never understand why people are wishing he'll fail or anticipatin him getting boo'd though. Reigns really haven't been as shoved down people throats as claimed. He hasn't main evented one on one yet. Hes had one big singles win as well. Yet people said he was getting the biggest push ever. I'm not referring to what hasn't played out on screen yet, I'm referring to the screen time he use to get before his injury that didn't warrant the hate.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



HBK 3:16 said:


> True, but I still honestly do not believe that Reigns is ready for the main event, it's not that I don't think he doesn't have the potential for it; *I just think he is still a bit too green overall as a performer and needs more time as a singles wrestler to establish himself and Roman Reigns as a persona outside of his work from the Shield.*
> 
> But alas, it seems the train has left the station and is making it's way to Santa Clara, I hope for Reigns sake (as I do kind of like the guy a bit) that this doesn't flop; but I just don't know if it won't.


I want this so badly. There's only so much WWE creative can/will do but I hope Roman returns with new gear and remixed music. I'm tired of him being a one man Shield. Yeah, if it's not broke, don't fix it, but it's glaring that Ambrose/Rollins have evolved from the Shield. And Reigns hasn't from a visual POV.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Ravensflock88 said:


> Am I the only one that sees no problem if reigns eventually gets boo'd. I know hed be a badass heel and he'd be booked strong in the role as well. I always think heel runs gather more fans and the fave turn comes after. The facts right now is that he's over as a face. Interested in seeing how this plays out. I will never understand why people are wishing he'll fail or anticipatin him getting boo'd though. Reigns really haven't been as shoved down people throats as claimed. He hasn't main evented one on one yet. Hes had one big singles win as well. Yet people said he was getting the biggest push ever. I'm not referring to what hasn't played out on screen yet, I'm referring to the screen time he use to get before his injury that didn't warrant the hate.


People are turning on him because it appears they are setting him up for a Cena-esque push when he is clearly not ready to be handed face of the company role at all, the backlash has started before anything has actually happened in this case; instead of after as it was with Cena.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Ravensflock88 said:


> Am I the only one that sees no problem if reigns eventually gets boo'd. I know hed be a badass heel and he'd be booked strong in the role as well. I always think heel runs gather more fans and the fave turn comes after. The facts right now is that he's over as a face. Interested in seeing how this plays out. I will never understand why people are wishing he'll fail or anticipatin him getting boo'd though. Reigns really haven't been as shoved down people throats as claimed. He hasn't main evented one on one yet. Hes had one big singles win as well. Yet people said he was getting the biggest push ever. I'm not referring to what hasn't played out on screen yet, I'm referring to the screen time he use to get before his injury that didn't warrant the hate.


*I can see them going down the road of Corporate Rock, except without the Corporation. IF Reigns starts getting booed, then he can just bash the fans for turning against him and turn into the cocky suit wearing heel who thinks he's better than everybody.*


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Natsuke said:


> To be honest, the only thing that upsets me is that the WWE honestly treats the Slammy Award as an award given by *us*. So Roman winning is WWE trying to pass it off that the majority of the crowd overwhelmingly asked for Roman to win.
> 
> I'd rather they just vote according to a list of judges, or former superstars. It's all kayfabe, of course, but I'd rather they not add us into something that we actually have no power over.


This is a great point, and is a problem with WWE.com votes in general. If they're on the up-and-up with very little skewing, cool, but things like Roman Reigns winning Superstar of the Year just don't come off right. Maybe a different age bracket is really behind him, but it's hard to believe that when Cena still has a huge following and even other guys in the Shield are more visible (and sometimes more visibly popular), and then of course there's Daniel Bryan.

If they want to pass it off like WWE Brass gave him the award, that's totally fine, but don't act like we all voted that way and support him. I guess that's the art of being a wrestling promoter, but this art isn't very deep and doesn't feel real, and that's what you need.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Santa Banks said:


> *I can see them going down the road of Corporate Rock, except without the Corporation. IF Reigns starts getting booed, then he can just bash the fans for turning against him and turn into the cocky suit wearing heel who thinks he's better than everybody.*


Do you really have faith in this company to capitalize on Reigns by turning him heel like they did with the Rock if he gets booed out of the building when they have kept Cena the same stale boring fuck for 10 years despite nearly every other building nearly booing the fruity pebble out of it? Cause I really don't trust the WWE to do that instead of trying to continue to get a face Reigns over if the crowd does indeed turn on him.


----------



## retere (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Lets just hope you Reigns' marks will atleast be consistent. 
And if his push will crash and burn you will not blame WWE for pushing him too early because that's exatcly what you wanted. 
I hope you will be logical and blame Roman for that. Because it was you who thought he can pull it off. Not us, blind haters.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



retere said:


> Lets just hope you Reigns' marks will atleast be consistent.
> And if his push will crash and burn you will not blame WWE for pushing him too early because that's exatcly what you wanted.
> I hope you will be logical and blame Roman for that. Because it was you who thought he can pull it off. Not us, blind haters.


Well if it does crash and burn, and we're stuck with Cena for another 10 years, I guess that would have been what you wanted.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Santa Banks said:


> *I can see them going down the road of Corporate Rock, except without the Corporation. IF Reigns starts getting booed, then he can just bash the fans for turning against him and turn into the cocky suit wearing heel who thinks he's better than everybody.*


That's what I was thinking. I really don't think wwe will be stubborn with forcing Roman out as a face if he's getting boo'd. I think the transition would be very easy for him and those boo'ing will find themselves begin to like him. As of right now though I don't feel like the audience is turning on him. I am yet to see what some people are seeing, when he goes out there I never feel like he's seconds away from "roman sucks" chants.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Santa Banks said:


> *I can see them going down the road of Corporate Rock, except without the Corporation. IF Reigns starts getting booed, then he can just bash the fans for turning against him and turn into the cocky suit wearing heel who thinks he's better than everybody.*


Roman will be great as a heel and he's already gone on the record that he's not looking to be Cena 2.0. John Cena is more of an outlier in the grand scheme of WWE faces.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

It is being said that the voting was 100% real.

Liars. If the voting was real this bum wouldn't have been voted for superstar of the year. He did nothing. His reactions from the crowd are already getting weaker and weaker.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Do you really have faith in this company to capitalize on Reigns by turning him heel like they did with the Rock if he gets booed out of the building when they have kept Cena the same stale boring fuck for 10 years despite nearly every other building nearly booing the fruity pebble out of it? Cause I really don't trust the WWE to do that instead of trying to continue to get a face Reigns over if the crowd does indeed turn on him.


*
Cena is the exception, not the rule. Hogan turned heel, Austin turned heel, The Rock turned heel, Triple H turned heel again after his 2002 face run failed, Batista turned from heel to face back to heel, Orton's done the same, and so on and so forth. Not every top guy is going to be a stale fuck forever because Cena is.*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Santa Banks said:


> *
> Cena is the exception, not the rule. Hogan turned heel, Austin turned heel, The Rock turned heel, Batista turned from heel to face back to heel, Orton's done the same, and so on and so forth. Not every top guy is going to be a stale fuck forever because Cena is.*


True I suppose, there's no guarantee that Reigns is going to exactly turn out like Cena; so maybe I am just too pessimistic about everything in this case. 

I mean I do in fact want Roman to succeed, I think he has amazing potential to be great if they let him grow organically as a all around talent; but I just have a bad feeling that he won't and that thecrowds will turn on him if he really is getting a super-Cena esque push that leads him to the main event at Wrestlemania. 

I may be wrong and you may be right or the other way around, but I just don't really know.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Either fans really love the guy or WWE is trying to push this shit on really REALLY hard. I'm still trying to figure out what he did that was so great this year other than The Shield matches this year(didn't see the Orton match). After hearing how much people loved Ambrose, I thought he might have won it, or even Rollins. Then again, who would download the WWE app?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



The Nutcracker said:


> Thanos answered my question. It's not necessarily about accepting Reigns the wrestler, but the push. Many say that pushing Reigns would be going against the will of the people. But if he's cheered in a smark city like Philly, that would be telling.
> 
> I certainly don't have a muscle fetish or just like to look at him. My all time favorites are Randy Savage, HBK, Guerrereo, Mr. Perfect and Undertaker. Reigns can't lace their boots when it comes to technical wrestling. But I still like him. He's in my current top 10.
> 
> Thank you, Thanos. And if Reigns gets crucified in Philly, I'll own to up to being wrong.


I think the reason why some people are against Reigns because we can all see he is being groomed to be the next Cena before Reigns has even done anything to deserve that. Like someone said he is being handed the brass ring and didn't earn it.

It would be one thing if Reigns was 5-6 years into his career, had some great IC or US title runs and became one of the top guys in the company wrestling and mic wise.

But ever since he got called up since day one he was already viewed by Vince as the next guy. And like Punk joked oh make Roman look strong. 

Reigns wouldn't get nearly the amount of hate on these boards if he was a strong mid carder first and earned being the next big thing so to speak.

I mean Ambrose and Rollins are way more ready and fit to be the next guy than Reigns.

And the funny thing is all three could be the top guy of the WWE for a couple of years each like the WWE used to do in the AE before Cena got his 10 year reign (no pun intended).

I mean the rock and austin were only on top for like three years each.

You could easily have Rollins, Ambrose than Reigns be the faces of the company for the next 10 years which each getting 3 years on top each. Then by that time you would have guys from NXT to replace them as the top guy.

But the WWE just wants to book ONE guy the top guy for decades instead of making everyone look strong and letting 3-4 guys in a 10 year period have a chance at the top spot.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I'm not saying Reigns deserved it, and I'm not saying he didn't deserve it. I think there's a case to be made that it really only came down to Ambrose or Reigns on the award. Here's why:

- Bryan won the award last year, and even though his redemption story happened in early 2014 culminating at WrestleMania, he went on the shelf about a month later and hasn't been in the ring since.
- Brock may be the current WWE World Champion, but he's also a part-timer who comes in every few months to feud with one man at a time, so fans don't see any kind of 'momentum' or consistency on his part.
- Wyatt suffered horribly from that feud with Cena, and the one with Jericho didn't do him any real favors, either.
- Cena's stock with casuals is nowhere near as high as it used to be, or as interesting as the company thinks it is anymore.
- Rollins is a chicken-shit heel, and heels don't win this award.

So really, it came down to Dean and Roman, at least in my book.

When Reigns won, I could already see the IWC headlines theorizing that it wasn't legitimate and it was rigged. Personally, I don't believe it was.

For those that do, I'll just ask this: What is anyone's proof that it was rigged? Don't give me some fucking IWC, neck-bearded, smark answer either. What's that? You can't? OK, I gotcha. I may not know that it wasn't rigged, but you don't know that it was, either.

Seriously, would many of you just take things at face value and accept them, please? You'll live longer.

Reigns is popular with the casuals, and probably a healthy amount of the hardcore IWC crowd too.

Deal with it. :bigdave


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Marrakesh said:


> Fuck Lesnar he showed up for a couple of Raws and worked a few matches. He wasn't ''Superstar of the year'' by any stretch in kayfabe or reality. If you don't work at least half the year you shouldn't be fucking eligible.
> 
> Anyways ''Performer of the year'' was Rollins and it isn't even close. The guy has just been so fucking consistent week in and out to the point where all his detractors had to say to criticize him was ''I don't like his voice or his laugh'' :lol
> 
> ...


You forgot the part where Lesnar, this year, broke the Undertaker's Wrestlemania streak and squashed John Cena for the WWE title? Who else in history has ever done either of those things?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Ambrose and Rollins aren't being cast off to the side though. Rollins is arguably more protected than Reigns and has been the MVP of RAW for quite some time. If the WWE truly only wanted Reigns alone to shine, I don't think the other two Shield members would get opportunities to breakout. It would be a lie to say that Ambrose and Rollins haven't had their moments. That's why I don't think we're gonna enter into another era of it being a one man show in the ME.

I hope the WWE rehabilitates Bray. He'd be great in the ME as a Foley/Taker type character and then throw Daniel Bryan into the mix.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

App voting is only done so Vince knows how out of touch his plans are with reality. Accordingly WWE can then proceed with their out of touch plans.


----------



## BullSpread (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Santa Banks said:


> *Really? With Bryan injured, Ziggler feuding for the IC title, Cena boring the crowd to tears against Lesnar for the 80th time, and Ambrose in a meaningless feud with Wyatt, how exactly is Reigns the bad guy that shouldn't win the Rumble? Bryan was the OBVIOUS option last year. There are NO options now. Everyone is a mid card geek, an irrelevant jobber, or wrapped up in programs no one gives a shit about. Reigns isn't to blame for any of this, it's creative and Vince. I like how you think Philly's going to boo him when Cena got cheered last time. It's not happening. They will be minor at best. The crowd loves Reigns and they want to see him succeed because they KNOW he's the only viable option.*


Listen to those loud cheers for Cena in Philly!


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Ok, look.. I said this yesterday, it doesn't matter who wins these awards. It's all Kayfabe. They're fake awards.. I hate both Roman Reigns and AJ Lee and i wasn't angry they won. The Slammy's is just a gimmick for RAW.. It's really a waste of time, but some fans enjoy it. They spend time giving out these fake awards when they can be spending time developing characters or progressing storylines.

I actually thought Reigns winning was quite hilarious, mainly because i can't think of anything memorable he did this year.


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Rollins for me.
Stood out finally in The Shield.
Part of a genuinely surprising heel turn.
Part of the feud of the year with Ambrose.
Won the MITB and actually looks like a genuine threat with the briefcase.
Been involved in some amazing matches in The Shield and as a solo star.
Despite being arguably a natural babyface he is really doing well playing a smarmy, unlikeable heel


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Im not a big Rollins fan but come the fuck on he should have had that SOTY Slammy he did far more in the last few weeks then Reigns did the whole year


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I think we all agree brock or seth should have won but even if it wasn't rigged the fact that it was a fan vote meant that they both were going to lose anyway. That's what you get with* fan votes, fan favorites*. So even though it isn't likely that reigns won, its still technically possible. So I'm ready to move pass this. if seth won it would have been just as rigged for storyline purposes. Except you'd be willing to accept it better.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Ravensflock88 said:


> I think we all agree brock or seth should have won but even if it wasn't rigged the fact that it was a fan vote meant that they both were going to lose anyway. That's what you get with* fan votes, fan favorites*. So even though it isn't likely that reigns won, its still technically possible. So I'm ready to move pass this. if seth won it would have been just as rigged for storyline purposes. Except you'd be willing to accept it better.


The fans certainly didn't hijack the segment and begin screaming another wrestler's name. They chanted for Roman Reigns. 

Anyway, the Slammy was a feel good moment that won't mean much in a few weeks but the RR and Mania season are gonna be something else around these parts if this is how some react over a Slammy.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Complainin about the Slammy's winners is like coomplain about who gets inducted in the WWE Hall of Fame, is useless, both are gimmicks,


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

he accomplished nothing and got hurt during his big push. superstar of the year never meant less.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Brock Lesnar should win by default, just because he broke the streak. They shitted on the undertaker's legacy by not giving the award to Lesnar ,not that he would care but still...
He also destroyed John cena but that is besides the point. They were busting our balls so many years with the streak and now they want us to forget it ever existed ?
Giving it to roman reign's is laughable , even for wwe extremely low standards .


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Jingoro said:


> he accomplished nothing and got hurt during his big push. superstar of the year never meant less.


He broke the Royal Rumble elimination record, was a central part of the most engaging feuds of the year and pinned some massive names clean.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Fuck no. He didn't even have the best year out of everyone in The Shield.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Zydeco said:


> He broke the Royal Rumble elimination record, was a central part of the most engaging feuds of the year and pinned some massive names clean.



1) "He broke the Royal Rumble elimination record"

Wow, such an achievement, breaking a record on script.


2) "was a central part of the most engaging feuds of the year"

While in the Shield ? Yeah, but that wasn't him alone. While solo ? Nope. They tried to make him leech off Ambrose, but every segment he got into with Seth was pretty much awful.


3) "pinned some massive names clean."

See N°1.



Are Reigns marks even serious ?


----------



## Roman****Empire (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

lol, u mad


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I gave up on this stupid award show when Cena won this slammy over Punk in 2012. Granted, Punk was a heel at the time, but still. It made zero sense.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Kayfabe wise then it had to be Lesnar but it's a public vote (apparently) so he was never going to win it.

Daniel Bryan run from January up until WM was easily better than anything Reigns has ever done.

Since Bryan's injury i would argue that Rollins and Ambrose have been FAR superior to Reigns.

I don't care what anybody says, it was clearly a fix to shove Reigns doen our faces even more. God he's not even back in the ring and i'm already sick of him. They did similar when The Shield were together. The poll was to pick one of those 3 to fight Kane or someone and it came back with Reigns getting 80% of the vote that night. It's absolutely shameless plugging.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



RAVEN said:


> It's just a slammy and *fanvotes determine the awards*- doesn't bother me much. Heels never win these and Reigns has more casual fans than Ambrose. Bryan was MIA for months, else the people would have voted for him like last year.
> 
> Cena has worn out his welcome. Reigns was the obvious winner, as much as I disagree. Nothing to get worked up about.


I'm not convinced they actually do tbh. BOoker T had the card in his hand with the winner on it before announcing the contenders. It was rigged and that is actually quite embarassing.

Oh and he just so happened to be there live for a change. They made sure he was winning it.

#BelieveDat


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I laughed
He did no memorable but let's pretend that he did

One thing I do not understand is how Roman won this category and not won "Breakout Superstar of the Year" category


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Absolute joke. Basically a slap in the face to Bryan, Brock and Rollins.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Solf said:


> 1) "He broke the Royal Rumble elimination record"
> 
> Wow, such an achievement, breaking a record *on script.*
> 
> ...


wow you marks are so sad you always bring up that wwe is scripted when it seems necessary to your argument

guess what brock was scripted to beat cena and taker and Rollins was scripted to win mitb and beat ambrose and bryan was scripted to beat evolution at mania

but lets not talk about that:cool2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I get why the WWE gave the award to Reigns, I just don't think it was the best idea. I get that the WWE wanted him to have some momentum upon his return, but this is the kind of stuff that turns people off on a guy. This award is kind of the first real step towards what I fear for Reigns, that is becoming Cena 2.0

What I would've done was made a the "breakout superstar of the year" award a bigger deal put that award on the show and have Reigns win that and come out and give his speech then.

Look back 10 years Cena was MEGA over and universally cheered to when his "superman push" started, but as soon as he got the "unbeatable" push and started being put over EVERYONE and winning EVERY award, especially over other fan favorites, that big portion of the audience turned on him pretty quick, and it looks like we could be heading down the same road with Reigns.


----------



## kinmad4it (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

That was just embarrassing to watch. Bryan was the obvious choice, but he's injured? Well, duh! So is Reigns.
I honestly didn't expect to view Reigns in the same "shoved down our throats" way as I do Cena so soon, but it's coming already. Much better and deserving performers overlooked for Da Look. 
Why even other with the charade of saying it's a vote, just present him with the "Vince wants to suck this mans cock" award and be done with it. Even Cena fans are too intelligent to see this as anything other than the usual Vince ploy of pushing his personal favourite at the expense of better talent.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



A-C-P said:


> I get why the WWE gave the award to Reigns, I just don't think it was the best idea. I get that the WWE wanted him to have some momentum upon his return, but this is the kind of stuff that turns people off on a guy. This award is kind of the first real step towards what I fear for Reigns, that is becoming Cena 2.0
> 
> What I would've done was made a the "breakout superstar of the year" award a bigger deal put that award on the show and have Reigns win that and come out and give his speech then.
> 
> Look back 10 years Cena was MEGA over and universally cheered to when his "superman push" started, but as soon as he got the "unbeatable" push and started being put over EVERYONE and winning EVERY award, especially over other fan favorites, that big portion of the audience turned on him pretty quick, and it looks like we could be heading down the same road with Reigns.


the problem with cena imo was that his personality and character took a major change he went from being entertaining and rapping funny jokes on his opponents to being mr marine and mr nice guy

as long as they don't take away reigns bad ass persona i think he will be fine


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

The sad fact that Roman won is not because he isn't as talented as any of the other nominees, I could live with that if he had a good year. The sad thing is that every other wrestler on that list (apart from maybe Bray Wyatt) had a much better year than he has. I get why they gave it to him as he is the guy they are going to push but he simply didn't deserve the award and this will turn some fans against him, this was really bad booking by the WWE.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



p862011 said:


> the problem with cena imo was that his personality and character took a major change he went from being entertaining and rapping funny jokes on his opponents to being mr marine and mr nice guy
> 
> as long as they don't take away reigns bad ass persona i think he will be fine


I actually think if they don't evolve from that persona it will be a bigger problem for him.

I do agree with you on Cena, that part of the issue with him was changing the persona that got him over in the first place, but I think the situation is different with Reigns, mainly b/c of the past 10 years with Cena. Cena (and many other factors) have really changed the WWE fanbase, IMO, where anyone that gets booking like Cena has gotten will never be universally cheered as a face, long-term.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

At this point I would gladly have anybody – Jack Swagger, Bo Dallas ANYBODY – knock Cena’s boring ass off as the top guy so it pleases me to see Roman get one step closer. Does he deserve it? Maybe not but I can certainly see why he was selected.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Wait a minute smarks...

I thought last year's Slammy Awards were rigged when The Bellas won Diva of the Year instead of Miss IWC, AJ Lee? But then by the end of the night the Slammy's were somehow legit when Daniel Bryan won the award in his hometown and was presented with the award by HBK...


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Johnny Sweatpants said:


> At this point I would gladly have anybody – Jack Swagger, Bo Dallas ANYBODY – knock Cena’s boring ass off as the top guy so it pleases me to see Roman get one step closer. Does he deserve it? Maybe not but I can certainly see why he was selected.


That is where I am at. I would have chose Brock for the award, but I do like Roman Reigns and think it was set up for him to win this because Cena was due to come out right after he left. This and the "stepping up" speech is an obvious foreshadowing of Roman eventually going over Cena when they inevitably clash. And if and when Cena does pass the torch, so to speak, then he will have finally cemented some of my respect. It's time for him to get the fuck out of the way.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

We're talking about an award here that has no real bearing on a guy's push. So what Reigns won the award even if it was legit, don't matter. He's still gonna get pushed to the moon. Now he has a tag line.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Johnny Sweatpants said:


> At this point I would gladly have anybody – Jack Swagger, Bo Dallas ANYBODY – knock Cena’s boring ass off as the top guy so it pleases me to see Roman get one step closer. Does he deserve it? Maybe not but I can certainly see why he was selected.


Thank you. People are missing the bigger picture. The goal right now is to dethrone Cena as the top guy and if Reigns is the guy then so be it. They need fresh faces. Worry about the aftermath in about a year.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I'm pretty sure that The Rock vs John Cena winning match of the year last year confirmed this shit was, indeed, rigged, no? :draper2



kinmad4it said:


> That was just embarrassing to watch. Bryan was the obvious choice, but he's injured? Well, duh! So is Reigns.


Tbf, Bryan has been injured for a much longer period of time than Reigns.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

Marv95 said:


> Thank you. People are missing the bigger picture. The goal right now is to dethrone Cena as the top guy and if Reigns is the guy then so be it. They need fresh faces. Worry about the aftermath in about a year.


Fans determine who the top guy is. Not Vince Mcmahon. Reigns will never be a top guy.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

The guy that probably has done the least ever since the Shield broke up wins superstar of the year, it's a fan vote....or a "fan vote"...and Reigns just happened to be there.

But yeah, he was the least deserving of the nominees.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Paladine said:


> Fans determine who the top guy is. Not Vince Mcmahon. Reigns will never be a top guy.


And the fans love Reigns. It's just a couple of bipolar smarks that hate him. Their opinion changes every single week.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Paladine said:


> *Fans determine who the top guy is*. Not Vince Mcmahon. Reigns will never be a top guy.


If that's the case why isn't Bryan considered the top guy, even before he took time off? Why did Benoit play 2nd fiddle to HHH despite arguably being the most over guy on Raw? Why did Batista get the rocketship despite not being _crazy_ over at first in 2005?

BTW based on reactions from the _overall_ crowd(not a few indy marks) people like Roman Reigns.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



TheGodsofChristmas said:


> I'm pretty sure that The Rock vs John Cena winning match of the year last year confirmed this shit was, indeed, rigged, no? :draper2
> 
> 
> 
> Tbf, Bryan has been injured for a much longer period of time than Reigns.


And had much bigger moments & better matches in 4 months than Reigns has done in his entire career :draper2


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*












> While the Dec. 8 edition of “Monday Night Raw” marked the “go-home” show to WWE’s December pay-per-view, “WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders and Chairs ... and Stairs,” it also served as WWE’s annual Slammy Awards show. The show was hosted by actor and comedian Seth Green, and featured a number of special guests appear to present awards. The most notable guest presenters were Rob Van Dam, Booker T, and Ricky “The Dragon” Steamboat.
> 
> With WWE pushing the Slammy Awards as something that is all determined by the WWE Universe’s vote, there have been many skeptics claiming that the voting for the 2014 Slammy Awards was “rigged.” Two Slammy Award winners stood out, which in turn, led to these claims of the whole awards show being a sham.
> 
> ...


http://www.pwpix.net/inside/headlines/416161864.php


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

They put Bryan's votes with Reigns' :lol :lol


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



LKRocks said:


> They put Bryan's votes with Reigns' :lol :lol


And Ambrose's votes with Cena's. They used two IWC favorites to boost the vote counts of their handpicked guys.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



rocknblues81 said:


> And Ambrose's with Cena. They used two IWC favorites to boost the vote counts of their handpicked guys.


Talk about listening to your audience. Ambrose has been killing it ever since the Shield split, and he'll get pushed aside the moment Reigns returns. They even fucked up is booking (and I believe it was definitely on purpose. He was being compared to Stone Cold before they turned him into a prop comedian)


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



LKRocks said:


> They put Bryan's votes with Reigns' :lol :lol


I guess they piped in Bryan's pop too when Reigns came out to claim the award.


----------



## rey09176 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Another plot by the WWE faking the results to make us believe that he actually is


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Daniel Bryan should of won it no debate necessary, it was so dumb to give it to Reigns. 

Like seriously he only wrestled two like singles matches then got injured. Hell he wasn't even the most interesting part of the Shield.

But it's whatever, we all know "WWE Polls" are rigged


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*






Yea,"organic push "my ass.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Xderby said:


> Yea,"organic push "my ass.


He is working hard to reach for that brass ring. lol

Roman is just the newest meathead that gets pushed because of looks.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Hey, at least it wasn't Cena. I'm alright with Reigns being SOTY but I'd have rather it been Rollins or Bryan. Slammys are basically pointless anyway.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



World's Best said:


> Hey, at least it wasn't Cena. I'm alright with Reigns being SOTY but I'd have rather it been Rollins or Bryan. Slammys are basically pointless anyway.


Cena is better than Roman easily.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



rocknblues81 said:


> Cena is better than Roman easily.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



World's Best said:


>


Hey, I'm one of the biggest Cena haters here. I quit watching wrestling for a while because of him. But he does have some good/great matches to his credit.... Roman Reigns does not.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



World's Best said:


>


Well,the Cena before his ultra super mega push was very enjoyable,even after the push for a bit he was alright. Reings on the other hand...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



World's Best said:


>


Cena is better than Reigns at literally everything.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Reigns has the talent of a total diva.

And yeah the slammies are worthless but its a good indicator of the future. If WWE gives one to a guy for superstar of the year then you know that fucker is getting pushed.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Original Christmas Name said:


> Cena is better than Reigns at literally everything.


In terms of selling and ring psychology? Making the action look as realistic as possible? Being more athletic? Carrying himself as a badass? Tch.

Some of you people act like the guy raped your girlfriend/boyfriend.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Marv95 said:


> Carrying himself as a badass?


First of. 
When Cena had the badass gimmick ?
Second
Reigns sucks at this,he dosn't do nothing to even look like a badass.NOTHING,ZERO. He is basically Roman "The shield 1/3" Reigns.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Nothing about Reigns says "Bad ass" to me he looks more like a Loreal hair product model


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Xderby said:


> First of.
> When Cena had the badass gimmick?


As cool as it was it seemed more phony when he did it than Reigns doing it now. What I means is Reigns carries himself like he has a set of nuts unlike Cena now.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Simply Flawless said:


> Nothing about Reigns says "Bad ass" to me he looks more like a Loreal hair product model


Exactly !


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

I don't think he should have won, but I can see why he did. Bryan has been out most of the year so shouldn't qualify, Lesnar is too part time for my taste, but really should get the vote above Reigns. I actually think it should go to Rollins or Ziggler though with the time they have put in and the crowd reactions they have received. 

I say this as a huge Ambrose mark, but to me Ziggler and Rollins have had the best years.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Funny how its only rigged when a guy that iwc doesn't like wins the slammy.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*












> If my assumption is correct, the idea is that you were pressing the name at the top of the screen... the odd design choice being, John Cena and Dean Ambrose shared a column to press, with no distinct gap to know who you were voting for, and Reigns and Daniel Bryan shared the same column as well.
> 
> The theory on this is, I believe, a click vote for Dean Ambrose may have actually been programmed to vote for John Cena, and that a click for Daniel Bryan may have registered for Roman Reigns. - reddit


opcorn


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Guys always hate the one that the ladies are crazy over. But it's not even like he is playing the role of some playboy. If anything, he comes off as more of an attitude era kind of guy with room to improve. I'll take him over John Cena 7 days a week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



x78 said:


> I guess they piped in Bryan's pop too when Reigns came out to claim the award.


People voted for a guy who hadn't wrestled in months who did nothing of any significance all year while Bryan beat HHH, Batista and Orton to capture the WHC at Wrestlemania, who is the most over guy on the roster and Reigns is the one who won?Ya, I call bullshit on it


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

I hate Cena and i can understand if he was super star of the year, but Reigns??? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

*


Stinger Fan said:



People voted for a guy who hadn't wrestled in months 
while Bryan

Click to expand...

Aaand I stopped right there :frankielol

Reigns hasn't been out for 3 months and Bryan's been out for 7 months. Your argument is invalid.








*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

They really combined Bryan's votes with Reigns? wow.. what dumbasses.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

You guys crack me up. Reigns has proven time and time again that he can carry the company against rival TNA. We haven't seen a rise like this since Steve Austin in 1997.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

*Bryan wins last year*

"OMG, WE'RE FINALLY MAKING THE MACHINE LISTEN!!!"

*Roman wins this year*

"IT'S FUCKING RIGGED!!!!!!"

:wut


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

It's only rigged on even years

2011unks Wins
2012:Cena Wins
2013:Bryan Wins
2014:Reigns Wins


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Stinger Fan said:


> People voted for *a guy who hadn't wrestled in months* who did nothing of any significance all year while Bryan beat HHH, Batista and Orton to capture the WHC at Wrestlemania, who is the most over guy on the roster and Reigns is the one who won?Ya, I call bullshit on it


You mean the same Bryan who has been injured since fucking May? fpalm :lmao

:maury:


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



x78 said:


> You mean the same Bryan who has been injured since fucking May? fpalm :lmao
> 
> :maury:


And was starting to stink even before he left. He was awful after he won the title.

Yes, I know he lost his dad and was put in that terrible Kane story. Even so, he sucked as champion.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



DoubtGin said:


> opcorn


Has it not occurred to you that if WWE wanted to rig the vote they would just fucking rig it and not try to pull some weird elaborate shit with missing lines and duplicated votes being deferred onto other people? Do you not think it would be easier to just, you know, rig the fucking poll if that's what they wanted to do?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

And I'm sure that WWE would not have altered the voting :vince5: then again, if they could I would have thought it would have been for Cena


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Marv95 said:


> In terms of selling and ring psychology? Making the action look as realistic as possible? Being more athletic? Carrying himself as a badass? Tch.
> 
> Some of you people act like the guy raped your girlfriend/boyfriend.


Yes, yes, yes, that's a character trait, not a skill.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



JINGLE BELLAS said:


> And who is "we" you both speak of? Lets not resort to mental gymnastics here. Your views on Reigns aren't the prevailing sentiment. You are in the minority. He's being fashioned as a top player and live audiences have been eating it up since his days in the Shield. Quit being silly.


"We" as in RR's detractors. 5% of the viewership or not, my statement was pretty self apparent and it took mental gymnastics on _your_ part to assume that I meant anything more or less than those who disagree with Reigns by stating "we". Also, the fact that you were in a rush to rub his ballsack over crowd reaction. Which has never meant anything to me.

I,"we", and whoever the fuck else doesn't care for Reigns doesn't *have* to accept him under any circumstances. He can be hailed and cheered from Philly to Kingdom Come. Doesn't make him not a scrub and won't legitimize him in my eyes.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

It's funny that they are pushing Reigns so hard to make him popular when backing off a bit would better accomplish that goal.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> It's funny that they are pushing Reigns so hard to make him popular when backing off a bit would better accomplish that goal.


WWE don't understand the concept of subtlety or have the ability to write characters or stories to leave the fans wanting more. It's either force it down your throat or completely abandon.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Wait a minute smarks...
> 
> I thought last year's Slammy Awards were rigged when The Bellas won Diva of the Year instead of Miss IWC, AJ Lee? But then by the end of the night the Slammy's were somehow legit when Daniel Bryan won the award in his hometown and was presented with the award by HBK...


Yup :lol But you know the award is only legit if the wrestler they like wins. There's no way the wrestler they hate actually has a lot of fans :shocked:

That nice pop you heard when he came out?? Rigged as fuck. Did you hear those Dean and Bryan chants?? They were overpowering Roman's speech!


----------



## Decency (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

As much as I love RR and mark out for him, thinking hard about it, he really didn't deserve it. Yeah, so what if he eliminated more men at the rumble and has the record now. That's about all he did. Everything else he really did with the shield and not by himself. DB def. deserves it. 

And those who say Brock Lesnar deserves it, give me a break. He doesn't even show up to "claim" his awards. He's no superstar if you look at the true definition of a superstar.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Yup :lol But you know the award is only legit if the wrestler they like wins. There's no way the wrestler they hate actually has a lot of fans :shocked:
> 
> That nice pop you heard when he came out?? Rigged as fuck. Did you hear those Dean and Bryan chants?? They were overpowering Roman's speech!


*
Gtfo Reigns fangirl! All the chants were piped in. The world hates him just as much as I do.

And then *







:delrio


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Santa Banks said:


> *
> Gtfo Reigns fangirl! All the chants were piped in. The world hates him just as much as I do.
> 
> And then *
> ...


That Del Rio pic gets me every time. :lmao


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

Yea Reigns winner SOTY is all the proof you need to know that the voting was rigged..,
This award should have gone to either Lesnar or Bryan

Bryan - For making WM one of the best and most memorable WM's in years
Lesnar - For ending the streak at WM and for winning the WWE title in one of the most one sided dominating matches in WWE PPV history

Reigns winning was basically WWE's of having him on TV so that we dont forget that he actually exists because he hasnt done anything memorable since the Shield broke up this past summer.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

We all know they mainly decide who wins... roman reigns could be the next cena lmao.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*

God, and remember how good the ending to the Slammys was last year: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n5htJocFO8


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

All i know is that the motherfucker is OVER. Did you hear dat pop!?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JoMoxRKO said:


> All i know is that the motherfucker is OVER. Did you hear dat pop!?


Reigns? Yeah I did, it wasn't even in the top 3 of the night.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> All i know is that the motherfucker is OVER. Did you hear dat pop!?


I agree he got a pretty respectable pop for a guy who has been out for 3+ months and involved in no memorable feuds up to now.

By the way, where is the "YES" option I voted for? Poll is as damn rigged as the stupid Slammys. :cussin:

Also, off topic... Orton looks pretty damn thin in your sig pic. Well not *really* thin, but I thought he had a bigger build.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Poor bryan marks, still crying about it :maury.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



finalnight said:


> God, and remember how good the ending to the Slammys was last year: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n5htJocFO8


HHH...poor fucker. Doesn't know when to stop putting himself over.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

Im sorry Roman fans but brock ending the streak an squashing Cena is far more impressive than anything Reigns has done in his whole career. 

im going to cherish these few weeks without Roman cause i have a feeling i will hate this guy fast!


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Roman was literally the least qualified of those nominees. Lesnar ended the fucking Streak and demolished John Cena, Daniel Bryan made Wrestlemania one of the most intense and uplifting story conclusions in years, John Cena is John fucking Cena so of course he's on the fucking list, Seth Rollins has been the best full-time heel the WWE has ever since he destroyed the Shield, and Dean Ambrose has been on the rising list ever since then too with his performances and his matches.

But no, WWE gives it to the guy who did a good show at the Royal Rumble but lost, then had some good matches as part of the Shield, but after going solo did nothing but have a few random title shot matches that he lost and then has been injured for a few months.

But he looks good and is muscled, so of course he's the best WWE Superstar in all of 2014.

Fucking WWE.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm struggling to work out what Reigns did that means more than anyone else.

Sure he beat Evolution a few times and beat Randy at Mania. But Rollins has those same wins and he sidelined Orton, and he won MITB, and he won the feud against Ambrose.

Cena was WWE Champ and has always been in big storylines.

Ambrose has the same wins as Reigns and has had some entertaining solo matches as well.

Brock Lesnar conquered the streak and merked Cena.

Bryan took on The Authority by himself and won. He has one of the all time great Mania moments, beating 3 former world Champs in one night and claiming the WWE Title after months of being held back (kayfabe wise).

Seriously how does Reigns get the nod ahead of all of those guys. I hope that WWE would see the light but its clear they're still determined to mega push the guy despite all his limitations.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



Decency said:


> As much as I love RR and mark out for him, thinking hard about it, he really didn't deserve it. Yeah, so what if he eliminated more men at the rumble and has the record now. That's about all he did. Everything else he really did with the shield and not by himself. DB def. deserves it.
> 
> *And those who say Brock Lesnar deserves it, give me a break. He doesn't even show up to "claim" his awards. He's no superstar if you look at the true definition of a superstar.*


LOL Superstar doesn't mean the guy who shows up every night.

Superstar:
1. a person, as a performer or athlete, who enjoys wide recognition, is esteemed for exceptional talent, and is eagerly sought after for his or her services.
2. any very prominent or successful person or thing.

Even WWE's version of superstar is just any wrestler signed to the E. So how is Bork not a Superstar?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Superstar of the year? REALLY?*



A Maryse Evamas said:


> LOL Superstar doesn't mean the guy who shows up every night.
> 
> Superstar:
> 1. a person, as a performer or athlete, who enjoys wide recognition, is esteemed for exceptional talent, and is eagerly sought after for his or her services.
> ...


lol Yes he meets the definition no doubt. At least when he does show up though he is always 100% committed to the point where he often gets a bit over excited. I remember him busting his head wide open on a standard ring post spot :lol 

Anyways he's back next week. This three month absence better have been worth the wait or it's one of the worst title reigns in history.


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

I like Reigns, I really do, and I am all for him being pushed just not the way they are doing it. I don't want him to be another Cena Superman and be hated and shit on like Cena is. Yes, his character needs some work and I think he is trying (ie: taking acting lessons). I don't think WWE should push him as a powerhouse either, he has more potential than that and can do a lot more moves if you look at his pre-Shield work. He could be a much more interesting character and his booking is part of the problem. 

But in spite of his potential, getting SOTY this year over Rollins, Ambrose & possibly Bray Wyatt (whom I'm not even fond of) just doesn't add up. (for those of you that think Brock Lesner or Daniel Bryan should be included in my list, I don't think Bryan should be considered since he has been out so long injured and Brock Lesner is rarely seen and doesn't put in the work in WWE that everyone else does. If anyone should be considered a "Golden Boy" on par with what Cena is given it is Brock Lesner who has had the world handed to him on a silver platter.) I have no doubt some people feel Roman Reigns deserves the slammy award but I don't think enough do that he realistically could have won. This is coming from a Reigns fan.

Edit: I posted this before reading through the comments and I see the posts above regarding Brock Lesner. I agree that he is a "Superstar". But I still feel he is less deserving than the other guys who are out there putting on matches day in and day out, working their asses off. I also agree that when he shows up for a match he doesn't disappoint. The thing is the other guys may have a bad match here and there but they are putting on matches constantly and they are bound to have some mediocre ones from time to time but they have all had many good matches as well. Lesner has also had bad matches in his career so no one is exempt from having a bad match sometimes. Another point is, as mentioned above, Lesner doesn't even show up to receive his awards. They mean nothing to him and he really couldn't care less.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

It's just funny that a lot of the same people that says no way he should be superstar of the year cause he didn't really do much this year are the same people who spent most of the year complaining about his mega rocket push. What kind of rocket push leaves you with hardly any big moments or accomplishments... hmmm maybe cause he wasn't booked insanely well like people love to claim. They didn't give him as much as people loved to complain about. & i recognized this as a fan, who wasn't happy with what they were doing with him. It was nothing to brag about or wish on one of your favorites.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

doyoubelieve? said:


> I like Reigns, I really do, and I am all for him being pushed just not the way they are doing it. I don't want him to be another Cena Superman and be hated and shit on like Cena is. Yes, his character needs some work and I think he is trying (ie: taking acting lessons). I don't think WWE should push him as a powerhouse either, he has more potential than that and can do a lot more moves if you look at his pre-Shield work. He could be a much more interesting character and his booking is part of the problem.
> 
> But in spite of his potential, getting SOTY this year over Rollins, Ambrose & possibly Bray Wyatt (whom I'm not even fond of) just doesn't add up. (for those of you that think Brock Lesner or Daniel Bryan should be included in my list, I don't think Bryan should be considered since he has been out so long injured and Brock Lesner is rarely seen and doesn't put in the work in WWE that everyone else does. If anyone should be considered a "Golden Boy" on par with what Cena is given it is Brock Lesner who has had the world handed to him on a silver platter.) I have no doubt some people feel Roman Reigns deserves the slammy award but I don't think enough do that he realistically could have won. This is coming from a Reigns fan.
> 
> Edit: I posted this before reading through the comments and I see the posts above regarding Brock Lesner. I agree that he is a "Superstar". But I still feel he is less deserving than the other guys who are out there putting on matches day in and day out, working their asses off. I also agree that when he shows up for a match he doesn't disappoint. The thing is the other guys may have a bad match here and there but they are putting on matches constantly and they are bound to have some mediocre ones from time to time but they have all had many good matches as well. Lesner has also had bad matches in his career so no one is exempt from having a bad match sometimes. Another point is, as mentioned above, Lesner doesn't even show up to receive his awards. They mean nothing to him and he really couldn't care less.


The thing is you could almost guarantee every other wrestler would love Brocks spot; get paid a shit load for minimal work. Avoiding the hectic travel schedule and everything else, leaving you plenty of time to have a real life and be with family. Brocks megastar status and drawing power give him the spot most would kill for.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Either Ambrose, rollins or bryan should have won the award, the fuck has roman done to win it?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

People are still complaining about this? :Jordan


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Slammy's are pointless anyway, its no big deal of course they're gonna give it to a guy they plan on pushing to the main event of wrestlemania. It was a good decision to give it to reigns because Lesnar or Bryan dont need it.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Flumpnugget said:


> Slammy's are pointless anyway, its no big deal of course they're gonna give it to a guy they plan on pushing to the main event of wrestlemania. It was a good decision to give it to reigns because Lesnar or Bryan dont need it.


:fact


----------



## gdfactory (Mar 15, 2013)

Am I the only one who dgaf about Slammys? Calm down, we all know that Reigns doesn't deserve it.


----------

